# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Форумчане с Дальнего Востока...Welcome!

## viki

Земляки, отзовитесь...Давайте общаться...Добро пожаловать!

----------


## Тасья

Иринка, я здесь!
Правильно, что открыла!
Скоро нас станет много, и уж точно будет, с кем не только шампанского попить!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
*Кому лишние заказы нужны?
Пишите!*

----------


## Глюк

Привет из Хабаровска! Я заглядываю не так часто... моржет сейчас активизируюсь! А то так завидно (по хорошему) когда про встречи в реале читаю... Нам не реально на встречи западные ездить! О-о-чень далеко и накладно!!!

----------


## Инна Р.

Ищу тех, кто живет в Находке, а вернее в малюсеньком поселке под Находкой - Ливадия называется... Вдруг случилось  чудо и туда уже дошла цивилизация...  :Oj: .
Если кто то есть из этих мест - АУКНИТЕ!  :flower:

----------


## maxcimum

Ну и я отмечусь у земляков))) Приехала я в МО именно из Владивостока. А вот в Ливадию мои родственники ездят отдыхать частенько - говорят, чудные места!

----------


## Тасья

Ребята! Всем привет!
И в Ливадии бываем часто!!! Каждое лето, так уж точно!!!




> А то так завидно (по хорошему) когда про встречи в реале читаю... Нам не реально на встречи западные ездить! О-о-чень далеко и накладно!!!


А во Владивостоке, мероприятия такого плана (подобные, но не такие же), проводят, так что имейте ввиду!!!!
Уже 2 года подряд, назначенная дата - 6 сентября!!!
[IMG]http://*********org/10161m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/2993m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/6065m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/14257m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/1969m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/61360m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/64432m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/63408m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/50096m.jpg[/IMG]

Проходит под названием Свадебный переполох.....
Различные творческие коллективы, шоу мыльных пузырей, огней..........  Целый праздник! 
Если интересно, расскажу более подробно!

Имейте ввиду, что в программе учавствовало свыше 200 человек и порядка 30 коммерческих организаций, а вечером были (говорят) шикарный банкет по этому поводу в ресторане!!!!!
Так что для "тамадеи" можем легко и свою организовать!!! 
Кто за идею?!...

----------


## gelika

Привет всем дальневосточникам!
Я не профессиональный тамада, о чем уже писала при знакомстве, но люблю веселые праздники в хороших компаниях, люблю помогать хорошим людям. Так что если что-то нужно, обращайтесь. Буду очень рада общению. Во Владивостоке бываю часто и по работе, и летом на отдыхе. В последнее время стали с семьей отдыхать в Ливадии. Места, действительно, чудные и люди замечательные. Ирина

----------


## Тасья

*gelika*,
Привет!!!!!!
Ну наконец то! Есть с кем пива попить!

----------


## gelika

Тасья
Ну наконец то! Есть с кем пива попить!

Вот и замечательно! Соберусь во Владик, сообчу

----------


## viki

Девчонки, Галина-Глюк и Ирина-Gelika, рада вас приветствовать! Молодцы,что зашли на огонек...Не пропадайте на долго, давайте общаться.




> Вот и замечательно! Соберусь во Владик, сообчу


Обязательно сообщи, мы с Тасьей тебя встретим...Кстати, благодаря форуму, мы с ней  встретились и подружились. Так, что рады новым знакомствам.




> Привет из Хабаровска! Я заглядываю не так часто... моржет сейчас активизируюсь! А то так завидно (по хорошему) когда про встречи в реале читаю... Нам не реально на встречи западные ездить! О-о-чень далеко и накладно!!!


Галина, поддерживаю!  Будем свои такие организовывать. А ,поселок Ливадия, не плохое место для таких встреч летом...Будем думать.




> Ищу тех, кто живет в Находке, а вернее в малюсеньком поселке под Находкой - Ливадия называется... Вдруг случилось  чудо и туда уже дошла цивилизация... .


Инна ,в Ливадии ,каждое лето все Приморье и Хабаровск  отдыхают. Мы с мужем по два раза за лето туда гоняем...Так что если надо,  обращайся, всегда поможем.

----------


## gelika

viki 
А ,поселок Ливадия, не плохое место для таких встреч летом...Будем думать

Ирина, замечательное предложение. Я бы очень многому хотела поучиться у профессионалов. Может и свое дело начну.

----------


## Тасья

> Ёжик


Ты в городе часто бываешь? Приезжай в гости!!!!!!

----------


## lyusi-09

Так приятно встретить земляков. На форуме недавно, но действительно заметно что нас дальневосточников не много. Я получается живу между Вашими большими городами (почти посередине) курорт Шмаковка.

----------


## lyusi-09

Очень приятно, что на форуме открыли такую тему. Действительно нас дальневосточников не много. Я получается проживаю между Вашими крупными городами (почти посередине) курорт Шмаковка. Рада буду тоже с Вами познакомиться!!!На форуме недавно, еще не освоилась, но пытаюсь. :flower:

----------


## Инна Р.

*Тасья*,
 К сожалению, живу я в Питере и на Дальнем востоке последний раз была 20 лет назад...:frown: В Ливадии у меня мама...:rolleyes: пока в гости не смогу забежать... :Oj:  Но, когда разбогатею - обязательно! :biggrin:

----------


## viki

> Очень приятно, что на форуме открыли такую тему. Действительно нас дальневосточников не много. Я получается проживаю между Вашими крупными городами (почти посередине) курорт Шмаковка. Рада буду тоже с Вами познакомиться!!!На форуме недавно, еще не освоилась, но пытаюсь.


Ура! В наших рядах пополнение...  :Ok: Людмила, очень рады новичкам, а землякам вдвойне ..Осваивайся, не стесняйся, а самое главное не пропадай.:smile:

----------


## Тасья

> Рада буду тоже с Вами познакомиться!!!На форуме недавно, еще не освоилась, но пытаюсь.


Привет, lyusi-09! Рады пополнению в наших рядах!
Давай осваивайся, выставь свое фото и имя свое напиши!
Шмаковку знаем! Иногда там бываю, так что если что, мы ж такие, можем и приехать!
Это для тебя  [IMG]http://*********ru/969891m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gelika

Девчата из Приморья, как вы там переживаете непогоду? Сказали, что вас засыпает совсем. Нам бы чуть-чуть вашего снежку.

----------


## Тасья

Да, пару дней, сыпало! Ой как сыпало!
Снега много!, для нас и так это явление редкость, а тут еще и зима не началась.... Красота! В ближайшие выходные, поедим лыжню опробовать.... Есть конечно, жалобы, весь город парализован, многочасовые  пробки, город в авариях, у половины народа, резина то еще лысоватая...

А я не поняла, китайцы, что только на нас снег послали? А в Хабаровске, как со снегом? Попало?

----------


## gelika

В воскресенье выпал совсем смешной снежок: мало-мало. Зато ветер был сильный. А сегодня утром снега осталось чуть-чуть только у бордюрчиков. Так что китайцы все вам отдали.

----------


## Тасья

Тогда приезжайте к нам!
Ждем в гости!

----------


## elena-bolbunova

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане, а особенно земляки! Я из села Черниговка, может слышали?  :Aga: Прям под городом Спасск - Дальний, а с другой стороны Уссурийск. Работаю в культуре и в свободное от работы время провожу разные по форме мероприятия, работаю вместе с мужем - я провожу, а он озвучивает. В паре удобней. Спасибо, что пригласили в свою компанию. :flower:  :Oj:  Если чем-то могу помочь всегда рада. :biggrin:Очень приятно, что можно пообщаться в своём часовом поясе, а то когда остальные форумчанне на форуме, мы спим и наоборот.:rolleyes: Хотя какая разница, кто когда пишет если есть о чём поговорить, правда?:wink:

----------


## lyusi-09

Добрый вечер всем! Очень приятно что приняли меня в свои ряды.Зовут меня Людмила, фотографию свою получилось загрузить, но что-то большеватая какая-то.:rolleyes: Живу в Шмаковке, работаю в туристической фирме "Лотос", развлекаю отдыхающих. :Ok:  Сейчас пытаюсь найти в интернете что-то новенькое в развлекательную программу на новый год. Особенно хочется новенькую костюмированную сценку, в основном известные всем принц- принцесса - разбойник или дед мороз-снегурочка-вертолет-тигр, главную елку в огнях уже два года играли. Может что-то подскажите где искать? :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Вот они, наши девченки, наконец то! 
elena-bolbunova, lyusi-09 - Девочки, приветствуем вас! Пополняются ряды Дальневосточников!

Девочки рада, что наш круг, становится шире!
Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение о ДВ - тамадее, как вы к этому вопросу относитесь? 




> Особенно хочется новенькую костюмированную сценку


Не переживай, в свадебном разделе, там столько сказок, что читать только неделю будешь, так что ты пока осваивайся, присматривайся, в случае чего стучи, кричи, чем сможем тем поможем. А вообще тут столько информации, что даже перебирать можно, это буду, это не буду...
Выкладывайте свое, чего на форуме нет, и смело угощайтесь, всем тем, кто уже поделился! Одним словом вливайтесь...

----------


## Глюк

> Живу в Шмаковке, работаю в туристической фирме "Лотос", развлекаю отдыхающих.


Люда, я отправляю сына в "Жемчужину" с 6 декабря! чего-то волнуюсь... Ярославу всего 8 лет... Разок в гости съездим на машине - далековато, все-таки... Как там вообще для ребяток условия?

----------


## Глюк

> Хотелось бы услышать ваше мнение о ДВ - тамадее, как вы к этому вопросу относитесь?


Я отлично отношусь к подобной идее-тамадее! Но я занимаюсь, в основном, детскими праздниками и рекламными акциями... Если это кому-то интересно - здорово! :Ok:

----------


## Тира

Здравствуйте, Дальневосточники!!!  И я из нашего края! Будем знакомится! Ириной меня зовут!   lyusi-09 Людмила! С вашей туристической компанией "Лотос" немного знакома, частенько мимо моей дачи в с.Подгорное автобус с туристами на озеро проезжает!!!:redface:
 Тасья! А вы в этом году участвовали в "Свадебном переполохе" или это фотографии прошлого года?  А вообще вы с ними сотрудничаете? Почему интересуюсь было предложение с ними работать ,но за пол года  ни одного заказа!:mad: ОБИДНО!!!
А вообще я знаю ,что "наших "на форуме много ,только не все хотят выходить из подполья!

----------


## Тасья

> Тасья! А вы в этом году участвовали в "Свадебном переполохе" или это фотографии прошлого года?  А вообще вы с ними сотрудничаете? Почему интересуюсь было предложение с ними работать ,но за пол года  ни одного заказа! ОБИДНО!!!
> А вообще я знаю ,что "наших "на форуме много ,только не все хотят выходить из подполья!


Привет, Ирина!
Все фото с этого года, это 6 сентября....
Учавствовала не я, а моя дочь "Дифиле невест"...
С ними сотрудничаю, конечно!, в следущем году, наверно и выступать буду, но пока это, только фантазии.... Рекламму у них запустила с сентября, и в принципе, не жалею, люди идут, не потоком конечно.... Тем более, что Первомайский ЗАГС на ремонт закрыли...  
Наших, здесь много, но не все знают, что теперь есть свой уголок... Все кто желает общения, все тут, ну а подполье, и сама не уважаю и другим не советую, надо объединяться...На чужом примере видно, что это необходимо, иначе это плавание в собственном соку... На форуме, благодаря общению, именно поэтому столько нужной информации, а в одного, не выживешь... Так, что если молчат, значит добавить нечего.... 
У нас по весне, было еще мероприятие для тамадистов и артистов, может день культработника?, под названием пати-шоу, лично видела ролик, но где проходил и кто организатор не знаю, там народу много было...  Хочется туда попасть!
И вообще, новые друзья, тем более из этой среды, где ты сам, это необходимо!
Это пока, каждый за себя, но власть у нас любит законы выпускать, и не удивлюсь, что и до нашей сферы это дойдет... Так что лучше знать, что нас много, и развивать дружбу, быть так сказать в семье.... 
Ирина, а из нашего края, это окуда? Можно подробнее?

----------


## Тасья

> Я отлично отношусь к подобной идее-тамадее! Но я занимаюсь, в основном, детскими праздниками и рекламными акциями... Если это кому-то интересно - здорово!


Это же здорово! У нас есть свой рекламщик!
Вот к кому за ценным советом обращаться будем!  :flower:

----------


## Тира

Тасья! Да местные мы!Владивосток любимый! 
А  пати- шоу тоже ,как мне кажется "Свадебный переполох" в лице самого товарища Калныш Сергея Васильевича!
Сколько сейчас у них реклама стоит?
6 сентября "Дифеле невест" твоя дочь участвовала,позволь нескромный вопрос: А лет, то тебе сколько ? На аватарке совсем мало!!!

----------


## Тасья

> Да местные мы!Владивосток любимый!


Ну, наконец-то! По земле одной ходим! Вот с кем пиво пить точно будем! 


> А  пати- шоу тоже, как мне кажется "Свадебный переполох" в лице самого товарища Калныш Сергея Васильевича!
> Сколько сейчас у них реклама стоит?


Да не знаю, он ли, по части пати-шоу, но мне, я думаю, позвонил бы, хотя мог и забыть просто...
Рекламма у них 1500 тыс в каждый номер. Мне удобно, часто звонят и спрашивают мой возраст, основываясь на то, что не хотят, чтоб бабушка вела,  через них, я фотку выставила и все отлично, меня 2 знакомые парочки так нашли. Я планирую у них "светиться" не менее года, пусть народ попривыкнет, тем более этот журнал молодоженам в загсе выдают, это ж первоисточник, а дальше видно будет.
У меня еще в одном журнале рекламма идет "Импрессарио" называется,  типа буклет ведущих, там 1500 на год....



> 6 сентября "Дифеле невест" твоя дочь участвовала,позволь нескромный вопрос: А лет, то тебе сколько ? На аватарке совсем мало!!!


Сколько есть, все мои (в профиле указано), а дочке 15.....
[IMG]http://*********org/49847m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## O-lusha

Здравствуйте всем! 
Шла-шла по форуму, смотрю, знакомые дали на горизонте, да ещё и с замечательными "идеями-тамадеями", если что, я с вами, хотя и не ведущая.
Я больше по рекламной части, всё, что про "МаскаРад" - моё.
Всякие там "Для невесты букет - на любой вкус и цвет", 
"Чтоб Новый год пришёл без слёз вам нужен Дедушка Мороз" и т.д.
Но я знаю, что моя директор агентства, как ведущая, будет очень рада такому слёту.

----------


## viki

Ну, вот пополняются ряды дальневосточников...Очень приятно слышать земляков.




> Я больше по рекламной части, всё, что про "МаскаРад" - моё.
> Всякие там "Для невесты букет - на любой вкус и цвет", 
> "Чтоб Новый год пришёл без слёз вам нужен Дедушка Мороз" и т.д.
> Но я знаю, что моя директор агентства, как ведущая, будет очень рада такому слёту.



Привет Ольга! Я думаю если мы  все объединимся,то этим летом можно будет оранизовать тамадею на родной земле.Тем более  теперь у нас еще есть и рекламщик.
Кстати,знаю ,что многие ведущие с "МаскаРада" провдят фишки взятые с форума,но почему-то  здесь на просторах форума никого из них  не встречала.Партизанят наверно?

----------


## viki

> Сколько есть, все мои (в профиле указано), а дочке 15.....


Наталья,твоя дочь в свадебном платье просто красотка. :Ok:

----------


## Тасья

> Здравствуйте всем! 
> Шла-шла по форуму, смотрю, знакомые дали на горизонте, да ещё и с замечательными "идеями-тамадеями", если что, я с вами, хотя и не ведущая.
> Я больше по рекламной части, всё, что про "МаскаРад" - моё.
> Всякие там "Для невесты букет - на любой вкус и цвет", 
> "Чтоб Новый год пришёл без слёз вам нужен Дедушка Мороз" и т.д.
> Но я знаю, что моя директор агентства, как ведущая, будет очень рада такому слёту.


Всегда рады! 
Объединение и коллективизм - это хороший показатель! и для тамадеи нам и нужен большой коллектив! коего пока маловато! Так что ждем всех, со всего Дальневосточного Региона!





> Наталья,твоя дочь в свадебном платье просто красотка


Иришка, спасибо!

Ребята вопрос на засыпку!
Какие меры вы предприняли, в связи с законом "об авторских правах", по использованию муз. сопровождения в своей программе?
На сколько мне стало известно, существуют схемы договоренностей с теми или иными ресторанами и кафе, но каковы они остается только догадываться....
А в придверии праздников, не хочется попасться в цепкие лапы закона, очень велики штрафы - изъятие аппаратуры на месте и 450 тысяч штрафных санкций, не всем по карману! 
У кого есть какая либо информация, поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## lyusi-09

Люда, я отправляю сына в "Жемчужину" с 6 декабря! чего-то волнуюсь... Ярославу всего 8 лет... Разок в гости съездим на машине - далековато, все-таки... Как там вообще для ребяток условия?

Что-то наверное не так отвечаю. А Вы в Шмаковке не разу не были? Это не большой поселок, вполне спокойный. Я в прошлом году свою дочь тоже отправляла в "Жемчужину" летом. Ей очень понравилось. Питание нормальное (я ей из дома практически ничего не носила), процедуры из общего списка доступны детям (это нарзановые ванны, механический массаж и т.д). А Вы его сами будите привозить или из Хабаровска сопровождающие группы. Если сами, то после регистрации обязательно с ребенком пройдите на прием к врачу и обсудите все процедуры, если нет то в санаторно-курортном направлении укажите все диагнозы для лечения.
Насчет условий я на днях там буду уточню и напишу. В прошлом году дети жили в крыле где общий туалет и ванная в палате по 3 человек, но мне кажется прошлой зимой был ремонт и таких палат уже не осталось (узнаю, напишу попозже). Воспитатели хорошие, из учителей нашей школы, как квочечки над ними, за пределы санатория им не разрешают выходить. Так, что в смысле безопасности не беспокойтесь. Напротив санатория есть каток, думаю их будут возить. Если есть свои коньки, с лыжами захватите, чтоб каждый раз не платить за прокат.

Р.S. Извините , что не сразу ответила. Только сейчас зашла и увидела. Узнаю напишу.

----------


## Тира

> Ребята вопрос на засыпку!
> Какие меры вы предприняли, в связи с законом "об авторских правах", по использованию муз. сопровождения в своей программе?
> На сколько мне стало известно, существуют схемы договоренностей с теми или иными ресторанами и кафе, но каковы они остается только догадываться....
> А в придверии праздников, не хочется попасться в цепкие лапы закона, очень велики штрафы - изъятие аппаратуры на месте и 450 тысяч штрафных санкций, не всем по карману!
> У кого есть какая либо информация, поделитесь пожалуйста!


Давай-ка подробней на эту тему!!! Что за закон ,о чём говорит?? Мне мой DJ ничего не говорил,может не знает!!??
А неприятностей  не хочется!!!

----------


## Тасья

Там страсти кипят с 2007 года, а в 2009 в июле, он вступил в силу!
Во всех городах существуют отделы, где мы, как ведущие обязаны платить за использование музыки по 3000 руб в месяц, а бары и клубы оплачивают в зависимости от посадочных мест и соответсятвенно везде по разному, и сумма там получается не маленькая.... Музыканты и певцы, отдельно должны оплачивать еще и свой репертуар, заранее предъявив и подтвердив список песен, т.е. если какую-нибудь другую песню споет, а в репертуаре её нет, то все - штраф!

----------


## Тира

И кто-то из наших уже заплатил??? :Vah: 
Но мы как ведущие должны заплатить и налоги от индивидуальной деятельности!!!
 Тоже мало приятного!!

----------


## Тира

Что-то темка заглохла!! :Tu: 
Люди ,вы где????

----------


## lyusi-09

> Люди ,вы где????


Наверное в предновогодней суете. Ляпаем сценарии и пытаемся что-то новенькое нарыть.

----------


## O-lusha

Я учусь на фотографа, так мне теперь некогда учебники читать и снимать-практиковаться, всё по форуму лажу, как котик, территорию мечу.Там лапку подняла, здесь побывала. Работу тоже забросила, сижу-сообщения в копилочку складываю. Вот и сейчас -     +1

----------


## viki

> Люди ,вы где????


Ирина,ты чего расшумелась.Здесь мы,на на просторах форума.

----------


## Тасья

У нас есть новичек под ником ЗАБАВА, надо бы позвать или сама придет, как думаете?




> Всем   приветик!!!  Очень   хороший  форум!!!  Меня   зовут  Ольга, я  из  Владивостока,  работаю  ведущей   восемь  лет!   Готова  присоедениться  к  вам  и  помочь,  чем  смогу!!! Хотела   сказать  об  изменениях  в  форуме,  может  быть  это  и  к  лучшему,    что  закрыли   некоторые  темы  для  нас (я  имею   новичков,  таких  как  я),  теперь   нам  дают   шанс,  внести  свой  вклад  в  развитие  нашей   с  вами  ветки,  и  не  забывайте""  НОВОЕ,  оно   бывает  лучше  чем  старое""  Так  давайте  начнём  заниматься  Новым  годом,  вот  увидете  у  нас  получится!!  Я   верю  в  вас  и  в  себя!!!

----------


## ZABAWA

Приветик  всем!  Позвали,  пришла!  Ну  как  дела   на  корпоративном  фронте,  как  с  заказами?

----------


## viki

> Приветик  всем!  Позвали,  пришла!  Ну  как  дела   на  корпоративном  фронте,  как  с  заказами?


Дорогая, вы бы  сначала в профиль свое фото вставили, да имя подписали, а то как-то не очень приятно с тенью общаться. А, с заказами у нас все в порядке,лишними между собой делимся.(отдаем ,так сказать в надежные руки)

----------


## Тасья

> Приветик  всем!  Позвали,  пришла!  Ну  как  дела   на  корпоративном  фронте,  как  с  заказами?


У нас все хорошо, а у вас?
Где вы? Кто вы? С кем работаете? Рассказывайте, все ж по одной земле ходим!
А вообще рада, что нас уже много здесь стало!
Оля, надо фоточку, а то мимо может ходим да не здороваемся... 
Ждем!

----------


## lyusi-09

Замечательно, что с заказами у нас девчонки замечательно. Так держать!!!
Теперь только клиентов благодарных и легких на подъем. 
Действительно все усиленно общаются. По форуму когда гуляешь в разных темках, иногда имена всплывают  дальневосточников в разных местах. А в наш раздельчик не заглядывают и не знакомятся.

Ирочка твое сообщение получила, спасибочки.

----------


## ZABAWA

> У нас все хорошо, а у вас?
> Где вы? Кто вы? С кем работаете? Рассказывайте, все ж по одной земле ходим!
> А вообще рада, что нас уже много здесь стало!
> Оля, надо фоточку, а то мимо может ходим да не здороваемся... 
> Ждем!


Девочки   привет,  я не  могу  ещё  разобраться,  как  вставить  фотку,  подскажите,  туплю

----------


## viki

> Девочки   привет,  я не  могу  ещё  разобраться,  как  вставить  фотку,  подскажите,  туплю


Ольга, заходишь в мой кабинет (в самом верху странички), нажимаешь "изменить фотографию" и загружаешь.Там же можно вставить аватор и редактировать личные данные. Удачи.

----------


## ZABAWA

> Ольга, заходишь в мой кабинет (в самом верху странички), нажимаешь "изменить фотографию" и загружаешь.Там же можно вставить аватор и редактировать личные данные. Удачи.


Спасибочки  сейчас   попытаюсь

*Добавлено через 26 минут*
Я  работаю  ведущей  8  лет,  работаю  в  основном  со  своими  ди-джеями,  в  любых  ресторанах,  кабаках,  кафе  и т.п.,  на  одном  месте  не  оседаю

----------


## viki

> Спасибочки  сейчас   попытаюсь


Ну вот теперь ,как говорится "картина маслом".У меня тоже диджей постоянный-мой муж.Так сказать, семейный подряд. Работаем мы  не только во Владике ,но и в других городах.В этом году довелось даже в Дальнегорске свадьбу вести.Так, что тоже на месте не сидим.Правда стаж , раза в два поменьше,чем у тебя,ну это дело наживное.
Вобщем, вливайся в наш дальневосточный коллектив и чувствуй себя как дома.

----------


## ZABAWA

> Ну вот теперь ,как говорится "картина маслом".У меня тоже диджей постоянный-мой муж.Так сказать, семейный подряд. Работаем мы  не только во Владике ,но и в других городах.В этом году довелось даже в Дальнегорске свадьбу вести.Так, что тоже на месте не сидим.Правда стаж , раза в два поменьше,чем у тебя,ну это дело наживное.
> Вобщем, вливайся в наш дальневосточный коллектив и чувствуй себя как дома.


Спасибо,  а  давно   работаешь?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*
Слушай,  а  ты  почему  не  спишь?

----------


## viki

> Спасибо,  а  давно   работаешь?


Работаю в этой сфере пятый год.Сама оформляю всю музыкальную часть праздника(делаю нарезки,отбивки и т.д),потом только  мужа в курс дела ввожу.




> Слушай,  а  ты  почему  не  спишь?


Я полуночница напару с Тасьей. Мы в основном по ночам здесь и общаемся,так как днем времени не хватает.Вот только сегодня, ее почему-то на форуме нет,наверное выходной устроила.

----------


## Тасья

> ZABAWA


Оля, ну наконец, то с фоткой справилась!
Опыт у нас всех разный, я так вообще еще детский сад можно сказать, совсем мало, второй год в ноябре пошел, но уже своя в этой сфере и атмосфере... 
Тоже работаю тамадой, так же веду вокальную программу, и везде где зовут, но не дальше, чем Океанская!
Постоянного места нет, но некоторые залы, втихушку от местных тамадов предлагают мою кандидатуру... типа лучше чем у них...
Оля ты бы нам свой телефончик написала б в личку, а то сама ж знаешь иной раз и заказ деть не куда... 
И вопрос, ты уже давно на форум этот вышла? А то может надо сориентировать? Если что обращайся! Я на форуме 2 суток через 10 часов... 
И что-то мне кажется,  Не у вас ли магазин "Все для праздников" в районе Окатовой? (калинина)

----------


## lyusi-09

Ира или Наташа не выручите по музыкальной теме.

Перед тем как для нас закрыли музыкальный раздел у меня в компьютере полетела винда, а с ней вся информация. Все нарезки что были к танцам скаченные исчезли. Сама честно признаюсь не могу делать нарезки. Нужны нарезки на перетанцовки (лезгинка,макаренна и т.п.). Может вышлите ссылки где их можно скачать готовые.

Жду вашей помощи

nika-love.09@mail.ru

----------


## O-lusha

*lyusi-09*,
  я не совсем знаю, что такое перетанцовки,  но у меня есть 
"Семь сорок", "Канкан", "Цыганочка" и т.д.
 Могу попробовать по агенту скинуть, может, ещё чего-нибудь полезное найдётся.

И ещё: проверьте у себя доступность тем, мне уже всё открылось 
(после 35 сообщений)

На всякий случай, мой тел.: 55-11-19 (8 902 555 111 9)

----------


## Тасья

> И ещё: проверьте у себя доступность тем, мне уже всё открылось 
> (после 35 сообщений)
> 
> На всякий случай, мой тел.: 55-11-19 (8 902 555 111 9)


Конечно, все уже открыто!
За телефон спасибо, пригодится!

----------


## ZABAWA

> Оля, ну наконец, то с фоткой справилась!
> Опыт у нас всех разный, я так вообще еще детский сад можно сказать, совсем мало, второй год в ноябре пошел, но уже своя в этой сфере и атмосфере... 
> Тоже работаю тамадой, так же веду вокальную программу, и везде где зовут, но не дальше, чем Океанская!
> Постоянного места нет, но некоторые залы, втихушку от местных тамадов предлагают мою кандидатуру... типа лучше чем у них...
> Оля ты бы нам свой телефончик написала б в личку, а то сама ж знаешь иной раз и заказ деть не куда... 
> И вопрос, ты уже давно на форум этот вышла? А то может надо сориентировать? Если что обращайся! Я на форуме 2 суток через 10 часов... 
> И что-то мне кажется,  Не у вас ли магазин "Все для праздников" в районе Окатовой? (калинина)


\
  А,  говорите   личико  открой,  вы  уже  все  тут  про  меня  знаете,  магазин  мой,  а  ты  там  меня  видела?  в  Артёме второй   такой  же  магазин,  а  вот  про  форум,  недавно   узнала,  ну  может  пару  месяцев,  потом  зарегистрировалась,  а  дальше  ты  знаешь, форум  прикольный,  старые  жильцы  некоторые  просто  асы,  но  смотрю   в  основном  выкладывают   то,  что  отработано, может  ошибаюсь

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*
Кстати  я  только  с  банкета,  7  лет  "Панда-Шарм",  народ   молодцом,  с  такими   людьми,  хоть  всю  жизнь  тамадой  работай

----------


## Тасья

> А,  говорите   личико  открой,  вы  уже  все  тут  про  меня  знаете,  магазин  мой,  а  ты  там  меня  видела?


А то, знаем конечно! И не то что б видела, я у тебя покупки делала, и  разговаривали на тему праздники и визитку ты мне давала!




> форум  прикольный


Да, очень даже прикольный, идей много! Есть что почерпнуть!




> старые  жильцы  некоторые  просто  асы,  но  смотрю   в  основном  выкладывают   то,  что  отработано, может  ошибаюсь


У них отработано, а у нас изюмом будет! Конечно не всё открывают, но при твоей интересной идее, всегда помогут до ума довести, даже за тебя досочиняют...
Главный двигатель - идея! А мясо помогут нарастить.... А старое все лежит, лишь на поверхности, а если глубже нырять, то и клад найти можно! 
На самом деле отработано то все, свежих конкурсов нет, но по новому завернешь и изумруд в оправе получается! Да и зачем тебе самой уже отработанное, зачем его хранить-то, пусть и выходит в массы, ты не обеднеешь, лучше тебя его все равно никто не проведет... Оно то вроде лежит, а взять не можешь...реализовывать тяжело, когда не свое....

----------


## ZABAWA

> А то, знаем конечно! И не то что б видела, я у тебя покупки делала, и  разговаривали на тему праздники и визитку ты мне давала!
> 
> 
> Да, очень даже прикольный, идей много! Есть что почерпнуть!
> 
> 
> У них отработано, а у нас изюмом будет! Конечно не всё открывают, но при твоей интересной идее, всегда помогут до ума довести, даже за тебя досочиняют...
> Главный двигатель - идея! А мясо помогут нарастить.... А старое все лежит, лишь на поверхности, а если глубже нырять, то и клад найти можно! 
> На самом деле отработано то все, свежих конкурсов нет, но по новому завернешь и изумруд в оправе получается! Да и зачем тебе самой уже отработанное, зачем его хранить-то, пусть и выходит в массы, ты не обеднеешь, лучше тебя его все равно никто не проведет... Оно то вроде лежит, а взять не можешь...реализовывать тяжело, когда не свое....
> ...


А,  что  за  статистика,  я  смотрю  здесь  с  админом,  ругаются   постояно?

----------


## Тасья

> А,  что  за  статистика,  я  смотрю  здесь  с  админом,  ругаются   постояно?


Кол-во спасиб тебе, другим, личных сообщений, и т.д. и т.п.
Ну в общем, как в армии "ФРУМЩИНА":biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ZABAWA

Пока  ты  мне  отвечала,  я  штук  40  поблагодарила,  Я   до  воскресенья  работаю,   заказы  прут,  ты  31  декабря  работаешь?

*Добавлено через 10 минут*
Ну  раз  я  тебе  визитку  давала,  мой  телефончик  у  тебя  есть,  а  кто  у  тебя  ди-джей?

----------


## Тасья

> Пока  ты  мне  отвечала,  я  штук  40  поблагодарила,  Я   до  воскресенья  работаю,   заказы  прут,  ты  31  декабря  работаешь?


Скорее всего да, но пока - абсолютно свободна!.... Если за 30000 заказ возьму, то работать буду, за меньше лучше тогда самой напиться!
А ты как? Уже взяла кого-нить?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*



> а  кто  у  тебя  ди-джей?


Доча....

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Я   до  воскресенья  работаю,   заказы  прут


Я тоже на выходных работаю, надо готовиться, а то не успею.....

----------


## ZABAWA

> А то, знаем конечно! И не то что б видела, я у тебя покупки делала, и  разговаривали на тему праздники и визитку ты мне давала!
> 
> 
> Да, очень даже прикольный, идей много! Есть что почерпнуть!
> 
> 
> У них отработано, а у нас изюмом будет! Конечно не всё открывают, но при твоей интересной идее, всегда помогут до ума довести, даже за тебя досочиняют...
> Главный двигатель - идея! А мясо помогут нарастить.... А старое все лежит, лишь на поверхности, а если глубже нырять, то и клад найти можно! 
> На самом деле отработано то все, свежих конкурсов нет, но по новому завернешь и изумруд в оправе получается! Да и зачем тебе самой уже отработанное, зачем его хранить-то, пусть и выходит в массы, ты не обеднеешь, лучше тебя его все равно никто не проведет... Оно то вроде лежит, а взять не можешь...реализовывать тяжело, когда не свое....





> Скорее всего да, но пока - абсолютно свободна!.... Если за 30000 заказ возьму, то работать буду, за меньше лучше тогда самой напиться!
> А ты как? Уже взяла кого-нить?
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Доча....
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> 
> Я тоже на выходных работаю, надо готовиться, а то не успею.....


У   меня  на  НГ  был,  даже  залог  дали,  но  народ  боятся  не  набирут,   сказали  на  всякие  пожарные   взять  другой,  залог  не  стали  забирать,  комписация,  но  предложенья  идут  пока  выбор  есть,  я  если  честно,  8  лет  дома  не   отмечала,  каждый  год  говорю  дочери,  что  буду  с   ней,   беру  заказ  и  обманываю,  что   в  последний   раз,   если  в  этом  году  будет  не  срост,  я  не  растроюсь,  ведь  меня   родные  вообще  не  видят,  и  они  скучают  по  мне,  так  что  подарю   если  что  близким  праздник,  и  опять  если  что...

----------


## viki

> в  Артёме второй   такой  же  магазин


Оля, подскажи ,а где в Артеме этот магазин? Мне до него ближе добраться,а то я ведь в пригороде сейчас живу.

----------


## ZABAWA

> Оля, подскажи ,а где в Артеме этот магазин? Мне до него ближе добраться,а то я ведь в пригороде сейчас живу.


В  доме  быта  2этаж  221  бутик,  я  когда  там  открыла,  на  меня  смотрели  как  на  инопланетянина,  там  вообще   такого  товара  нет,  я  была  в  шоке

*Добавлено через 8 минут*
Девчонки  полуночницы, не  спите,  пишите, (мой  кстаит  тоже  DJ  ещё  на  банкете,  он  с  Людмилой  работает,  его  мама) а  как  же  ваши  мужья,  не   бубнят?

----------


## viki

> В  доме  быта  2этаж  221  бутик,  я  когда  там  открыла,  на  меня  смотрели  как  на  инопланетянина


Спасибо за адресок, будем заезжать.А то ,что в Артеме такого нет ,это уж точно. Была там в одном  свадебном салоне,так там такой утиль продают...мама дорогая.




> Девчонки  полуночницы, не  спите,  пишите, (мой  кстаит  тоже  DJ  ещё  на  банкете,  он  с  Людмилой  работает,  его  мама) а  как  же  ваши  мужья,  не   бубнят?


Мой уже закаленный. Поначалу кровь сворачивал,а сейчас привык.Ложится и засыпает в гордом одиночестве,а я уже под утро прихожу в люлю.

----------


## ZABAWA

Ира,  я скоро   открою  на  повороте  в Артём  оптовку  с  масками  ну  и  всею  атрибутикой,   так  что  осложнений   точно  скоро  не  будет, самой  иногда  масок  не  хватает  народ   разбирает

*Добавлено через 13 минут*



> Скорее всего да, но пока - абсолютно свободна!.... Если за 30000 заказ возьму, то работать буду, за меньше лучше тогда самой напиться!
> А ты как? Уже взяла кого-нить?
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Доча....
> 
> *Добавлено через 5 минут*
> 
> Я тоже на выходных работаю, надо готовиться, а то не успею.....


\
Я  даже  если  у  меня  костюмы  не  готовы,  иду     и  праздник  проходит  на  ура,  ты  тоже  готова,  так  что    отдыхай    и  всё   будет  нормально

----------


## lyusi-09

Оля, ты напиши во Владивостоке адрес своего магазина и название, а то мне район такой-то улицы ничего не говорит.Вдруг буду в командировке, обязательно посещу.
Девченочки спасибо :flower: , что подсказали о открытии разделов. Почему-то где-то в обсуждении читала про цифру 50, поэтому и не ждала, гуляла по другим привычным темам.
 Мой телефон сотовый 89241359884. Вдруг кто-то поедит к нам отдыхать или какая-то информация про отдых в Шмаковке потребуется для себе или знакомых обращайтесь. А если едите мимо нас заезжайте в гости, место для ночлега всем хватит!!!!

----------


## ZABAWA

> Оля, ты напиши во Владивостоке адрес своего магазина и название, а то мне район такой-то улицы ничего не говорит.Вдруг буду в командировке, обязательно посещу.
> Девченочки спасибо, что подсказали о открытии разделов. Почему-то где-то в обсуждении читала про цифру 50, поэтому и не ждала, гуляла по другим привычным темам.
>  Мой телефон сотовый 89241359884. Вдруг кто-то поедит к нам отдыхать или какая-то информация про отдых в Шмаковке потребуется для себе или знакомых обращайтесь. А если едите мимо нас заезжайте в гости, место для ночлега всем хватит!!!!


Калинина  281  магазин  "ВСЁ  ДЛЯ  ПРАЗДНИКА"  мой  тел  77-04-26, будешь  в  командировке,  заезжай  в  гости  буду  рада,  только  позвони

----------


## Тира

> Ирина,ты чего расшумелась.Здесь мы,на на просторах форума.


Давненько не заглядывала сюда!! РАДУЕТ!!!Народу побольше стало!!!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*



> Вдруг кто-то поедит к нам отдыхать или какая-то информация про отдых в Шмаковке потребуется для себе или знакомых обращайтесь. А если едите мимо нас заезжайте в гости, место для ночлега всем хватит!!!!


Договорились!! Если заказ на Новый год не  возьму,то поеду в Подгорное ,а там и реальное знакомство не исключено!!:biggrin:

Как  у вас там со снегом??? Лыжи,санки??

----------


## lyusi-09

> Как у вас там со снегом??? Лыжи,санки??


Сегодня ночью 15 см выпало. Сейчас еще метет. А вчера днем +2 было и последний снег подсел. Вчера вечером с отдыхающими общалась и говорила, что раньше в Шмаковке зимой всегда снега было. Зимой в Шмаковку стремились из-за того,что можно покататься на лыжах, коньках и на горках. Последнее время (2 года) с лыжами трудновато. С утра смотрела погоду в интернете, вроде целый день снег. А представляете на вторник +4, может это ошибка. Так не хочется чтобы снег выпавший сегодня опять подсел. Вот такие Шмаковские новости. 
 Всем удачного выходного.

----------


## tenden

Всем привет! Видно сахалинцев еще пока нет на форуме?! Буду одной из первых! Очень рада что есть люди близкие по духу! Я работаю в школе организатором, и вечерами иногда "тамадю ". Вроде получается! Рада новым знакомствам!

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
Пока разберешь, что да к чему здесь на форуме, поседеешь!:smile: Ну, буду стараться!

----------


## Тасья

> Всем привет! Видно сахалинцев еще пока нет на форуме?! Буду одной из первых! Очень рада что есть люди близкие по духу! Я работаю в школе организатором, и вечерами иногда "тамадю ". Вроде получается! Рада новым знакомствам!
> 
> *Добавлено через 3 минуты*
> Пока разберешь, что да к чему здесь на форуме, поседеешь!:smile: Ну, буду стараться!


Анюта, здравствуй!
Рады что ты отметилась в нашей беседке, но тебе нужно еще и в других темах для новичков отметиться! Здесь, так принято!

----------


## tenden

Я читала в других сообщения,  что где-то есть тема "КТО мы?" Но я уже три часа брожу по форуму и не знаю куда отписаться! :eek: Направьте, в какой раздел зайти!!!  Спасибо!

----------


## OPILOID

Привет,землячки,наконец то нашла "своих",а то ползаю по форуму и чувствую себя чужой.Вроде хочется поделиться чем нибудь,боюсь критики.

----------


## Тасья

> Привет,землячки,наконец то нашла "своих",а то ползаю по форуму и чувствую себя чужой.Вроде хочется поделиться чем нибудь,боюсь критики.


Ирина, здравствуйте!
Хорошо, что вы пришли! Ничего не надо бояться, никто ничего не осудит, а даже если и так, то какая разница, главное, что не с пустыми руками пришли на форум... Так что не чего стесняться, в теме для новичков выкладывайте все, что посчитаете нужным! 
Не все же мы родились со справочником тамады в руках... Все с чего-то начинали, что-то сами придумывали, главное поделиться мыслью да впечатлениями! Тут на форуме столько всего, что даже при желании всем и не воспользуешься, а то что близко по духу то и примеряешь... Одному не нравится, а другой свой слой добавит и уже весчь!
Так что поддержим чем сможем!....




> Я читала в других сообщения,  что где-то есть тема "КТО мы?" Но я уже три часа брожу по форуму и не знаю куда отписаться!  Направьте, в какой раздел зайти!!!  Спасибо!


Беседка "Кто мы" расположена здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=236
Беседка "Если ты новичек - зайди сюда"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=43459&page=52
А вообще там много темок для новеньких, потом можешь почитать почему пропали разделы, вот ссылка на основную страничку ориентируйся по ней, куда есть доступ там можете и выкладывать свои наработки....
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120
Удачного общения!

----------


## Тира

> Всем привет! Видно сахалинцев еще пока нет на форуме?! Буду одной из первых! Очень рада что есть люди близкие по духу! Я работаю в школе организатором, и вечерами иногда "тамадю ". Вроде получается! Рада новым знакомствам!


Анюта,привет!!!      :flower:   Рады знакомству! Сахалинцы на форуме конечно есть,но ты первая кто зашёл в нашу беседку! Осваивайся!Если ,что надо обращайся!!

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Ирина ,привет!! И тебе рады!Есть теперь к кому в Уссурийске в гости забежать!

Тебе говорить осваивайся не стоит :biggrin:



> ползаю по форуму и чувствую себя чужой.


Давно ползаешь!!:biggrin:

----------


## lyusi-09

> Мой телефон сотовый 89241359884. Вдруг кто-то поедит к нам отдыхать или какая-то информация про отдых в Шмаковке потребуется для себе или знакомых обращайтесь. А если едите мимо нас заезжайте в гости, место для ночлега всем хватит!!!!


Девчонки дала свой телефон, а в нем ошибка. Мой сотовый 89241359484. Спасибо, что подсказали и хорошо что есть личные сообщения для связи.

----------


## Глюк

> хорошо что есть личные сообщения для связи.


Ой,как хорошо-то!!!! Я это уже успела оценить... Я хочу выразить публичную здесь БЛАГОДАРНОСТЬ Людочке!!! СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!! Я воспользовалась ее предложением и любезностью (на счет помощи в Шмаковке) ... Люда просто спасла меня и навестила моего сынишку в санатории и купила ему новую сим-карту! А то яя - мамаша неразумная - отправила ребенка 8-летнего с симкой оператора. который просто не работает в этом регионе!!! СПАСИБО!!!! Есть  :Ok: хорошие люди в этом мире!!!!
Люда, с меня пирожок!

----------


## Тира

> или какая-то информация про отдых в Шмаковке потребуется


Люда,привет!Меня снег интересует! Как после снегопада ? Мои знакомые хотят поехать на Новый год в "домик в деревне" ,интересуются ,как со снегом?

----------


## lyusi-09

> интересуются ,как со снегом?


Уже как я называю прилично, 30-40 см. "Домик в деревне" это усадьба в Подгорном? Если там, то в прошлом году там было больше снега чем в Шмаковке.
А на завтра ждем еще один снегопад. Может добавит.

Иришка! Это ты мне вчера звонила днем? Если ты то спасибо за заботу и внимание.Растрогала. Я как раз в парикмахерской сидела. Сейчас как тигренок мелированная.Прикольно. Сфотаюсь, выставлю себя в другом варианте.

Всем нашим удачного дня!!!!!

----------


## gelika

lyusi-09

Людочка, звонила я. Я так и поняла, что ты чем-то озабочена: голос был очень растерянный. Но я отнесла это на неожиданный звонок, а оно вон как - парикмахерская. Ждем фото. И если что, звони. Ирина.

----------


## OPILOID

*Ёжик*,
 для Ёжика:13 лет прожила в лазовском районе П.Преображение,можно сказать почти побратим Ливадии.А в Ливадии в четвёртой бухте отдыхаем дикарями по 25 дней.Красотища неописуемая,собираем грибы тут же солим,а в Ливадию за продуктами,а в п.Анна за свежей рыбой.Вы,случайно не учились в Уссурийском культпросвете,Лицо мне ваше кажется знакомым,причём давно,ещё не зная,что Вы из Приморья

----------


## Тира

> Сейчас как тигренок мелированная.Прикольно. Сфотаюсь, выставлю себя в другом варианте.


 Ждём !!! Фото в студию!!!

----------


## tenden

Что то так тихо здесь, давненько никто не хаживал. Мы же дальневосточники, к морозам привыкшие, неужели все таки замерзли или это циклон виноват?:biggrin::biggrin:!

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

Приветики. земляки!!!! :Oj: 
Находка - Ливадия присоединяется к вам!!!kuku
Как здорово, что рядом столько единомышленников!! :flower:

----------


## gelika

Всех девочек-дальневосточниц поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом и Рождеством. Желаю всем удачно отработать праздники, благодарных клиентов, здоровья (много-много: ведь праздники все-таки), добра, счастья, благополучия и любви родных и близких.

----------


## Тасья

Ребята! Девочки и мальчики, коллеги!
Хочу вас поздравить с наступающим Новым годом!
И пожелать - Много Здоровья, побольше Удачи, максимум Терпения, и конечно, Счастья и Благополучия вам и вашим близким!
[IMG]http://*********org/107233m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

Тамадульки!!!С наступающим!!
И пусть, как снег спрятал всю серость наших улиц, так и Тигр защитит вас от жизненной непогоды!!! Света, тепла и мира в душе!!!

----------


## Тира

Девчонки! С Наступающим Новым годом!!!Пусть погода пореже приносит нам свои "сюрпризы"!!Пусть всё ,что задумано -свершится!Удачи!!!!Любви!!!Здоровья!!!

----------


## Тасья

Девочки, ну что за Новый год?! без елки то?!
На центральной площади, ёлку ветром сдуло!!!!???!!!:eek: Будем надеяться, что успеют, на ноги ее поставить, хотя ветер, очень сильный.....
Иришка, viki, я еду к вам на Новый год! Так, что готовь шампанское!
С наступающим всех!!!

----------


## viki

Дорогие мои! С Новым Годом! Пусть старый год заберет все плохое ,а Новый принесет хорошее настроение и удачу.Желаю вам тигриного здоровья,новых ярких впечатлений ,творческих успехов и исполнение желаний!






> Иришка, viki, я еду к вам на Новый год! Так, что готовь шампанское!


Натали,уже все готово. Жду  с нетерпением.

----------


## lyusi-09

Желаю хронического здоровья, рецидивирующего счастья, гипертонической зарплаты и беременного кошелька!!! :Ok: 
И еще раз здоровья и побольше в новом году состоятельных заказчиков легких на подъем!!!

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Владивосток, у вас такую красавицу сломало, обидно, но я надеюсь встрече Нового года это не помешало?

----------


## Тасья

> Владивосток, у вас такую красавицу сломало, обидно, но я надеюсь встрече Нового года это не помешало?


Рады новичкам!!! С Новым годом! С новым счастьем! С новыми друзьями и знакомствами! Ты откуда у нас? И чем занимаешься? Напиши вкратце, а то ведь интересно же!?!
Новый год мы встретили все, как положено! На площади такую смешную кочерыжку поставили, я так смеялась.... даже украшений нет на ней, такой елочки у нас давно не было!... Но не в этом счастье!!!




> Девчонки! С Наступающим Новым годом!!!Пусть погода пореже приносит нам свои "сюрпризы"!!Пусть всё ,что задумано -свершится!Удачи!!!!Любви!!!Здоровья!!!


Тира - Ира, что у тебя там с заказом, расчитались они все-таки или нет.... ты уж напиши, что там у тебя и что за бар такой умный?...

И еще, девочки, кто-нибудь решился съездить на Питерскую тамадею?

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

*Тасья*,привет, я к тамадам никакого отношения не имею, но очень бы хотелось, пока же все свои творческие идеи благодаря сайту воплощаю на семейных праздниках. А Дальнему Востоку в этом году со снегом повезло, хотя гидрометеоцентр   предвещал мало снежную зиму.

----------


## Тира

> Тира - Ира, что у тебя там с заказом, расчитались они все-таки или нет.... ты уж напиши, что там у тебя и что за бар такой умный?...


Подожду ещё немного ,а потом если не рассчитаются ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО расскажу кто это был! "Героев "надо знать в лицо и по фамильно!!!


> На площади такую смешную кочерыжку поставили, я так смеялась.... даже украшений нет на ней, такой елочки у нас давно не было!..


По-моему у нас ТАКОЙ ёлки в городе никогда не было!! Позор на всю страну!!!
Интересно её в новостях не показывали?

----------


## Шустрый

Доброго нового года дальневосточникам!!!
У кого как, а у нас в этом году зима настоящая: снежная и холодная.
Приморчане - да не заморачивайтесь вы из-за ёлки этой, главное чтобы войны не было, чтобы костюмчик сидел и чтобы дети хорошо учились.
 :Ok: 
:biggrin:
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Ребята!!!
В связи с тамадеей в Питере, по моей просьбе, по возможности, для нас сделают видеоконференцию, т.е., через скайп мы сможем посмотреть происходящее там....
В общем кто если желает, то добавляйтесь в контакт по скайпу к Ежик-Инна...
Имя её скайпа:  innohca
По возможности сделайте это сегодня, т.к. на месте у них на это не будет времени особо.... это все экспериментально и связь особо не налажена, а попробовать я думаю стоит!!! Присоединяйтесь, если нас будет много, то они нас подключат!!!
Сама тема лежит здесь, http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=126845&page=149многие уже в пути...

----------


## O-lusha

Пока у вас, товарищи профессионалы, Тамадея, у меня была первая свадьба в качестве фотографа! Такой, можно сказать, возрастной дебют. Я на свадьбах в качестве гостя-то не была уже лет десять. Наконец-то всё и увидела.В  ЗАГСе чуть сама не зарыдала, так трогательно. Но это, наверное, с непривычки. Меня брали в качестве второго фотографа, поэтому не очень страшно, что я от волнения весь ЗАГС залажала - руки тряслись. Вот моя первая невеста-красавица


В общем, если кого пофотать надо, обращайтесь.

----------


## Sarah

Привет всем - жалко, что только сейчас увидела эту темку. Как хорошо среди таких близких соседей. Присоединяюсь к вам.

----------


## gelika

> Привет всем - жалко, что только сейчас увидела эту темку. Как хорошо среди таких близких соседей. Присоединяюсь к вам.


Привет! Это здорово! Биробиджан - это еще ближе к Хабаровску, чем Владивосток.

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

Зима. Январь,

Замерзший голубь.

Мороз достоин восхищения.

Зятек толкает тещу в прорубь,

ОМОН в спокойствии -Крещение..

   С крещением господним вас, тамадульки!!!
                        Все в прорубь!!!!! :Vah:

----------


## АЛЕСЯ Волкова

Оксана Николаевна, по Хабаровскому телевидению показали что во вторник  в Находке +7 было, если так пойдет скоро можно сумки паковать и  на море к вам собираться.

----------


## tenden

Всем привет! Вот почитала на форуме отзывы о тамадее 2010 в Питере, оочччееенньь понравилось! Но, нам дальневосточникам, не всем подсилу там побывать ( я про расстояние, ну и естественно про стоимость билетов). И вот вопрос, а может и предложение, у нас что нибудь есть  типа зональной (Дальний Восток)Тамадеи?! Я бы может и согласилась принять участие! Девочки хабаровчане, владивостокцы у вас что нибудь подобное проводится?

----------


## Тасья

Вот ответ на твой вопрос.... читай в этой же теме на 1 стр....



> Проходит под названием Свадебный переполох.....
> Различные творческие коллективы, шоу мыльных пузырей, огней..........  Целый праздник! 
> Если интересно, расскажу более подробно!
> 
> Имейте ввиду, что в программе учавствовало свыше 200 человек и порядка 30 коммерческих организаций, а вечером были (говорят) шикарный банкет по этому поводу в ресторане!!!!!
> Так что для "тамадеи" можем легко и свою организовать!!! 
> Кто за идею?!...

----------


## tenden

*Тасья.* 
Я слышала о Свадебном переполохе.  У нас тоже, в нашей островной столице проходил, но мне кажется там формат не тот, там больше показательных номеров, т. е как фестиваль. А на питерской тамадее , как я поняла,  паралельно шло обучение  и обмен опытом .

----------


## Тасья

По большому счету там рекламма в области развлекательной индустрии, а вот про обучение, общение и объмен опытом, пока тишина полнейшая!... Во всяком случае моя разведка пока не дает результатов..... Я знаю, что у нас проводили типа тусовки - ТАМАДА-пати-шоу...., но там просто кураж, дискотека и банкет, без обучалок.... 
Мысли по этому поводу ТАМАДЕИ, конечно есть, и это необходимо! 
Но судя по нашему оживленному общению в беседке ДВ региона, нас крайне мало, чтоб проводить подобные мероприятия!!! Будем ждать, придет наше время, народа побольше наберется, вот тогда можно будет и планировать, а пока ближайшая тамадея в районе Новосибирска, на конец марта планируют..но она не такая масштабная как в Питере была....  Я уже готова организацию всю на себя взять, да и еще активисты найдутся, но пока нас очень мало....так что ждемс.....

----------


## viki

> Всем привет! Вот почитала на форуме отзывы о тамадее 2010 в Питере, оочччееенньь понравилось!


Анюта, идея об организации ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНОЙ ТАМАДЕИ появилась еще осенью. Есть два варианта ее проведения: п.Ливадия на берегу моря , в палатачном городке(палатки для приезжих, можно взять напрокат там-же), но здесь есть один минус,некуда подключить аппаратуру (хотя можно взять напрокат и эл.станцию) и второй вариант: п.Алексеевка (можно снять на несколько дней большой котедж на берегу моря.) Пока все это только в проекте...В конце весны планирую с мужем проехать в эти места и все подробно разузнать.

Если все будет реально, то в конце июля или начале августа , можно будет организавать дружескую встречу по обмену опытом. Конечно одной мне это будет не под силу, понадобится помощь местных форумчан, но думаю с этим проблем не будет. Со своей стороны могу предоставить все музыкальное и световое оформление(акустику,лазер,свет)
По поводу того,что нас мало - это не проблема, как говорится "нас мало, но мы в тельняшах", у кого будет возожность и желание тот и приедет.

Жду ваши отзывы и предложения.

----------


## Тасья

> Жду ваши отзывы и предложения.


Всегда готова помочь!!!
У меня есть возможность организовать экскурсию по городу, ну и транспортировку до места, не бесплатно, но для меня там хорошие скидки.....
Мне идея с котеджем нравится!!!  ОООочень нравится!!!

----------


## ПИГМАЛИОН

> как говорится "нас мало, но мы в тельняшах"


У меня тоже есть тельняшка! :biggrin:... Да и живу я в арсенале ВМФ... моряк блин!  :Aga:

----------


## Тасья

> У меня тоже есть тельняшка! ... Да и живу я в арсенале ВМФ... моряк блин!


Так тогда ты с нами!!!  :Vah:  :Ok:   Заодно тельняшку покажешь!!! :biggrin: Петя приезжай к нам!!! У нас тут МОРЕ есть!!!

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

Я хороших перспектив,
Никогда не супротив!
Я готов, хоть к пчелам в улей
Лишь бы только в коллектив!!!
Так что, если что, - привлекайте, коллеги!! Чем смогу - помогу! А можь и на что большее сгожусь!!

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
_Оксана Николаевна, по Хабаровскому телевидению показали что во вторник в Находке +7 было, если так пойдет скоро можно сумки паковать и на море к вам собираться._

*всегда рады гостям, только сегодня уже было -17...*

----------


## Тира

> Тира - Ира, что у тебя там с заказом, расчитались они все-таки или нет.... ты уж напиши, что там у тебя и что за бар такой умный?...


Итак!во-первых :всем-привет!
Во-вторых- всех с прошедшими и наступающими праздниками!!!
В- третьих:я "За" тамадею на "нашей земле"
В -четвёртых: девочки,берите деньги за работу- до неё!!
Хотя мне и заплатили часть за Новый год,вторую часть обещают попозже,НО впредь я буду умнее!!!! "Сначала-деньги,потом -стулья"
А имена? Да,наверное много на свете "умненьких"-всех не перечислишь!
А место действия :база отдыха "Лесная поляна"

----------


## Тасья

> А место действия :база отдыха "Лесная поляна"


Вносим в черный список!!!


> В- третьих:я "За" тамадею на "нашей земле"


Ну если так все живенько получается, то надо составлять список вопросов для рассмотрения...

----------


## tenden

Девочки, а мне кажется во Владике и Хабаровске,если клич бросить так через объявления, то народу много найдется и помочь и поучаствовать. У меня там в ваших краях наши бывшие выпускники учатся и работают, могу и их привлечь к организации. их опыт  хоть и мал, но детки талантливые! Я чем смогу помогу! А вот только с погодой бы повезло, а то лета в прошлом году- то и у вас и у нас не было!

----------


## Тасья

Всем привет!!! Почему все пропали?! Зимняя спячка что ли?
...........ладно, я о работе, вернее о отдыхе, короче, по делу............



> Девочки, а мне кажется во Владике и Хабаровске,если клич бросить так через объявления, то народу много найдется и помочь и поучаствовать. У меня там в ваших краях наши бывшие выпускники учатся и работают, могу и их привлечь к организации. их опыт  хоть и мал, но детки талантливые! Я чем смогу помогу! А вот только с погодой бы повезло, а то лета в прошлом году- то и у вас и у нас не было!


Нет ребятки, позвать всех подряд мы успеем, а вот своих форумчан привлечь надо! Если мы делаем, то только для тех кто в теме, это типа своеобразного пиар хода, для чужих, как например, сделали на тамада+. там для желающих чужаков, выставлена цена билета.... (о конкурентах заботятся:biggrin:), и диски для объмена им сделали платно!
Для начала, думаю ИМХО, что надо, разок свою встречу устроить, т.е. для нас - тех, кто есть в этой беседке! Под тем же логатипом "Ин-ки"
В этом году,  для нас самих себя, дней на несколько отдых устроим, с обучалками!, глобально не получится, но друг с другом познакомимся, обсуждать всегда что найдем, а вот уже в следущем году, к нам и желающих приехать будет гораздо больше! С Хабары люди приедут, цена на Авиа перелет всего 800 руб, для Сахалина тоже цены подешевели (не уточняла).... человек 15, а то и 20 наберем!, для перврго раза, это нормально, тем более что некоторые, в паре с мужьями работают...  
Так что граждане не расслабляемся, а думаем, какая дата нас всех устроит!  Кто за август? У кого уже есть план мероприятия?  И какие темы мы с вами, будем выносить на повестку дня... в общем, прошу всех высказаться, для кого какая тема важна....
Будь то выпускной, свадьба или.... короче находим 3-4 темы и прорабатываем... 
 :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:  :Pivo:

----------


## viki

> Так что граждане не расслабляемся, а думаем, какая дата нас всех устроит!  Кто за август? У кого уже есть план мероприятия?  И какие темы мы с вами, будем выносить на повестку дня... в общем, прошу всех высказаться, для кого какая тема важна....


 Наташа, судя по активности местных форумчан в этой теме,на эту встречу мы поедем вдвоем.:biggrin:

Ну,а теперь о главном, здесь:http://www.shamora.info/industry_n2e.php?adr=10093 
 и здесь:http://www.di-tur.ru/priboynaya_main.html можно глянуть места,где мы могли бы организовать встречу....прайс листы прилагаются,но цены с накрутками тур.агенств....если  съездить и договориться напрямую,то будет значительно дешевле. Осталось совместными усилиями выбрать место организации встречи и назначить дату. 

Жду ваши отзывы и комментарии.

----------


## Совмари

о, я была на шаморе- там рульно))))))))))))))
привет ДВ!

----------


## tenden

Ну и я так - третья буду! Чур, начало августа! А то школа там на пятки наступать будет!

----------


## viki

> Ну и я так - третья буду!


Ура,нас уже трое!






> Чур, начало августа! А то школа там на пятки наступать будет!


Я тоже думаю,что конец июля или начало августа  самое удобное время.

----------


## Шустрый

В начале августа на Ханке хороший фест будет. Нет желания туда сместиться?

----------


## tenden

> В начале августа на Ханке хороший фест будет.


Что за фест? И где это Ханка?

----------


## viki

> В начале августа на Ханке хороший фест будет. Нет желания туда сместиться?


Анатолий,можно поподробнее....что такое фест и с чем его едят? И самый главный вопрос....есть ли там место,где можно  будет расположиться на ночлег всем приезжим?(база отдыха или что-то в этом роде)



> И где это Ханка?


Ханка -это большое красивое озеро в Приморском крае. Вот здесь есть фото:http://foto.mail.ru/mail/chr_serg/191/207.html 
 и еще :http://www.hanka.ru/content/foto-galereya-peizazhi

А вот и базЫ отдыха :http://www.baza-hanka.ru/ 
и вторая: http://www.hanka.ru/baza-otdykha-«khankai»

----------


## Шустрый

Что-то я действительно - сказал "а" и замолчал. Прошу прощения. Теперь по теме.
Я говорю о фестивале сельской культуры "Ханкайские зори", который проводится в первых числах августа в Камень-Рыболове. Наверно старейший фестиваль в Приморье, в этом году будет проводиться в десятый (юбилейный) раз, я там был в 2008 году, собираюсь в этом (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу). Плюсы этого варианта в том, что попутно можно посмотреть фест, минусы в том, что места на базах отдыха нужно будет занимать заранее, т.к., сами понимаете - народ... В этом году обещают более масштабное мероприятие в связи с юбилеем фестиваля, для примера, в 2008 году когда я там был, одних участников было больше четырёх сотен. Если интересно, могу узнать интересующие моменты поподробнее.

----------


## NikaNi

Привет всем землякам!!! Я из Дальнегорска. Сижу на этом форуме, а тему эту не видела... молодцы что создали!

----------


## Видео

kukukukukukukuku :Party:  :Yahoo:  :Party:

----------


## ZABAWA

Всем  приветик,  долго  меня   конечно  здесь  не  было,  вижу  народа   уже  много,  как   дела  друзья,  как  работа?

*Добавлено через 8 минут*



> Итак!во-первых :всем-привет!
> Во-вторых- всех с прошедшими и наступающими праздниками!!!
> В- третьих:я "За" тамадею на "нашей земле"
> В -четвёртых: девочки,берите деньги за работу- до неё!!
> Хотя мне и заплатили часть за Новый год,вторую часть обещают попозже,НО впредь я буду умнее!!!! "Сначала-деньги,потом -стулья"
> А имена? Да,наверное много на свете "умненьких"-всех не перечислишь!
> А место действия :база отдыха "Лесная поляна"


Ира,  приветик,  тебя  на  "Лесной"   кинули,  я  раньше  постояно  с  ними  работала, а  как  хозяева  сменились,  узбеки  стали,  я  практически  там  не  провожу,  вонь  стоит,  узбеки  бродят,  один  за  другим,  вообще  сплошной  бардак,  а  как   сам  банкет?

----------


## Тира

> Ира, приветик, тебя на "Лесной" кинули, я раньше постояно с ними работала, а как хозяева сменились, узбеки стали, я практически там не провожу, вонь стоит, узбеки бродят, один за другим, вообще сплошной бардак, а как сам банкет?


Да,говорят "героев"надо знать в лицо!Так вот,оно это лицо: АЛМАЗОВА ИРИНА
они с мужем в "Лесной" перед Новым годом "рулили", а 1 ЯНВАРЯ "власть "переменилась!!! Часть денег она отдала в феврале,оставшиеся обещала  не раньше
марта!Но чует моё сердце -простит она этот долг! Ирина занимается многим: у неё есть своё свадебное агентство(название не знаю),оформляет залы шарами и занимается вместе с мужем сетевым бизнесом!
сам банкет прошел хорошо!Народу было немного:человек 25,но все как-то дружненько участвовали в программе,веселились,после программы гости подходили  и говорили "спасибо".Сами "хозяева" тоже остались довольны,одна я  :Jopa: 
узбеки бродили там весь Новый год,потом подтянулись какие-то тёмные личности с ближайших улиц,правда в зал не заходили,сидели в фойе!
Может после смены власти ,опять всё вернётся в нормальное русло и "Лесная" опять станет нормальным местом?!Поживём-увидим!

----------


## Тасья

> kukukukukukukuku


И кто это у нас тут такой довольный?  
Колись!!! Ты кто? Как зовут? и откуда будешь? Нам видики тоже нужны!!! 
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## Тасья

> Но чует моё сердце -простит она этот долг! Ирина занимается многим: у неё есть своё свадебное агентство(название не знаю),оформляет залы шарами и занимается вместе с мужем сетевым бизнесом!


Ирина, не грузись и забудь!!! А мы запомним!!! а при возможности ей же и напомним!!!
Зуб за зуб, клык за клык!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Привет всем землякам!!! Я из Дальнегорска. Сижу на этом форуме, а тему эту не видела... молодцы что создали!


Привет!!! Рады новым людям!!!  Скоро и у нас будет своя секта!!!:biggrin:




> Всем  приветик,  долго  меня   конечно  здесь  не  было,  вижу  народа   уже  много,  как   дела  друзья,  как  работа?


А ты чего так надолго пропадаешь и где?! Вроде как застой у всех! а ты вся в делах что ли?
Загсы только с ремонтов открываются..., а так пока тишина, как и у всех наверное..

*Добавлено через 15 минут*
Всех Дальневосточников!!!
Поздравляю с первым днем весны!!!
Хочется всем пожелать благополучно выйти из спячки!!!
 И конечно же, чтоб заказчиков у вас было - очень много, и чтоб за это платили с лихвой!!! А гости все, чтоб были мягкие и пушистые!!!
За весну!!! УРА!!! УРА!!! УРА!!!:biggrin:
 :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Тасья

Ирина!!! - Viki 
По части встречи на Ханке, идея отличная, но мне кажется далековато!
Надо все таки поближе место искать... 
А если будет только местный состав, то можно и до Ханки прогуляться! Хотя, как знать.......авось у нас найдутся любители такого отдыха...
ААА!!! Хочу лета!!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

----------


## ZABAWA

А ты чего так надолго пропадаешь и где?! Вроде как застой у всех! а ты вся в делах что ли?
Загсы только с ремонтов открываются..., а так пока тишина, как и у всех наверное..

Не  знаю  как  все  пошу  как  бобик,  банкетов  валом,  в основном  юбилеи,  но  и  суета  в  магазинах,  сильно  устала  нервы  на  приделе

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*



> Да,говорят "героев"надо знать в лицо!Так вот,оно это лицо: АЛМАЗОВА ИРИНА
> они с мужем в "Лесной" перед Новым годом "рулили", а 1 ЯНВАРЯ "власть "переменилась!!! Часть денег она отдала в феврале,оставшиеся обещала  не раньше
> марта!Но чует моё сердце -простит она этот долг! Ирина занимается многим: у неё есть своё свадебное агентство(название не знаю),оформляет залы шарами и занимается вместе с мужем сетевым бизнесом!
> сам банкет прошел хорошо!Народу было немного:человек 25,но все как-то дружненько участвовали в программе,веселились,после программы гости подходили  и говорили "спасибо".Сами "хозяева" тоже остались довольны,одна я 
> узбеки бродили там весь Новый год,потом подтянулись какие-то тёмные личности с ближайших улиц,правда в зал не заходили,сидели в фойе!
> Может после смены власти ,опять всё вернётся в нормальное русло и "Лесная" опять станет нормальным местом?!Поживём-увидим!


Прими  и  прости,  Бог   всё  видит  и  скаждого  потом  спросит,  не   опускайся  до  их  уровня,  будь  выше

----------


## viki

> Ирина!!! - Viki 
> По части встречи на Ханке, идея отличная, но мне кажется далековато!
> Надо все таки поближе место искать...


Идея то отличная,но смущают некоторые моменты....первое-это комары,которых на берегу озера предостаточно,второе- не имею понятия,как можно связать между собой  сельское хозяйство и праздники.Поэтому предлагаю рассмотреть другие варианты...это должно быть место, где нам будет наиболее комфортно и уютно...а по части веселья,думаю с этим проблем не будет,так как сами мы- люди творческие.




> Не  знаю  как  все  пошу  как  бобик,  банкетов  валом,  в основном  юбилеи,


Ольга,по юбилеям и  у меня заказы поступают,только вот приходится отказываться,как правило просят всего на три часа,а мне смысла нет,дольше буду добираться, да аппаратуру устанавливать,лучше уж подожду реальных клиентов....а по свадьбам ,так вобще пытаются по цене дешевле договориться,ссылаются на то, что не сезон,а мне какая разница,говорю "не устраивает цена, ищите дешевле".




> Часть денег она отдала в феврале,оставшиеся обещала  не раньше


Ирин, ты чего, договор с ними не заключала что ли?

----------


## Тасья

> как правило просят всего на три часа


Вот, блин! Если честно, то такая же фигня!!! 
Меня аж бесят звонки, ну вы приедьте на пару часиков (когда мы уже в кондицию войдем), поколбасьте... или наоборот - доведите нас до кондиции, а то мы трезвые начать стесняемся...(а потом свалите по-бырому...):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Че за "не до праздники" - не понимаю! 
Разбаловали мы их, чесссс сссслово!!!......  или надо ценник за час делать, как например автомобили для свадьбы, так там заказ не менее чем на 6 часов идет по одной цене, и почасовая разбита так, что при любом раскладе, они свою сумму возьмут, ак и нам надо!  заказ не менее чем на 3 часа и ценник - не менее 7,5 тыс - хотите больше, то 5 часов вам в 10 тыс обойдется, так причем многие и работают, хоя тем самым мы их и балуем..., дешевле - не значит лучше, и смысл теряется выезжать... 
С юбилеями и того хуже, я так вообще, только из-за ценника - не хочу за них даже браться...
Они то понятно - сэкономить пытаются, а нам и жить на это, и костюмами обживаться, которые вечно воруют, да и по программе обновлять надо...  Обидно, что ценник опускается!!! а их потребности при этом возрастают.., не правиильно как-то...:frown:
Вот как раз! Нужно этот вопрос рассмотреть на нашей встрече! 
Потому как, удержание ценовой политики, это не маловажный вопрос! и его надо решать... в условиях кризиса, мы сами заламываем эту цену....., должна быть типа сплоченной договоренности, только тогда цена будет держаться....

----------


## Тасья

Вот кого нашла!!! 
Только что-то - не общительный парниша!
http://forum.in-ku.com/member.php?u=11075
Надо бы его к нам позвать! Как думаете, или сам придет?

----------


## Тира

> Прими и прости, Бог всё видит и скаждого потом спросит, не опускайся до их уровня, будь выше


Я и так уже всё простила!Бог им судья!
А по поводу "собраться на Шаморе" не реально,сами понимаете:август- народу-тьма!!!
Надо искать,что-то другое!

Ирин, ты чего, договор с ними не заключала что ли?[/QUOTE]
Нет,шли по "своим "каналам! Поверила!
А во вторых:я работаю,как частное лицо! А ты "ИП"?

----------


## ZABAWA

> Вот, блин! Если честно, то такая же фигня!!! 
> Меня аж бесят звонки, ну вы приедьте на пару часиков (когда мы уже в кондицию войдем), поколбасьте... или наоборот - доведите нас до кондиции, а то мы трезвые начать стесняемся...(а потом свалите по-бырому...):biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> Че за "не до праздники" - не понимаю! 
> Разбаловали мы их, чесссс сссслово!!!......  или надо ценник за час делать, как например автомобили для свадьбы, так там заказ не менее чем на 6 часов идет по одной цене, и почасовая разбита так, что при любом раскладе, они свою сумму возьмут, ак и нам надо!  заказ не менее чем на 3 часа и ценник - не менее 7,5 тыс - хотите больше, то 5 часов вам в 10 тыс обойдется, так причем многие и работают, хоя тем самым мы их и балуем..., дешевле - не значит лучше, и смысл теряется выезжать... 
> С юбилеями и того хуже, я так вообще, только из-за ценника - не хочу за них даже браться...
> Они то понятно - сэкономить пытаются, а нам и жить на это, и костюмами обживаться, которые вечно воруют, да и по программе обновлять надо...  Обидно, что ценник опускается!!! а их потребности при этом возрастают.., не правиильно как-то...:frown:
> Вот как раз! Нужно этот вопрос рассмотреть на нашей встрече! 
> Потому как, удержание ценовой политики, это не маловажный вопрос! и его надо решать... в условиях кризиса, мы сами заламываем эту цену....., должна быть типа сплоченной договоренности, только тогда цена будет держаться....


Я  думаю,  что  цену  каждый  себе  знает,  вот  операторы  договорились,  поставили  ценник 15-20  тыс.,  и  сидят  теперь  дома,  а  те  у  кого  любительская  камера  есть,  работают  за  2000-3000,  а  наши  операторы  логти  кусают,  так-же  и  мы,  не забывайте  летом  институт  исскуств  на  подработке,  те  вообще  копейки  берут,  народ  потом  плюётся,  но  всё  равно  берёт,  рынок  ни  чего  не  поделаешь

----------


## Тасья

> те  у  кого  любительская  камера  есть,  работают  за  2000-3000,  а  наши  операторы  логти  кусают,


Ага..., это верно подмечено!!! 
Я сталкивалась пару раз с одним, обхохочешься!...  Он и фотик, он и видик - два в одном! а главное, что ценник всего 6 тыс, за весь день...  Там такое чудовище.. врагу не пожелаешь!, видок у него еще тот - жирный, не мытый, не стриженый, даже затрудняюсь возраст угадать, может ему и 40, но видок, на все 60.. и он  похоже, не париться по части монтажа и всех этих дел.., у него через три дня - все готово, а что там? - остается только догадываться!......  не знаю как его зовут, но рамсанула с ним капитально!  
Делает все, чтоб сломать программу.., просто хозяин и распорядитель! первый раз осудила себя, что мож наговариваю на чела, воображение что ли расшалилось :Oj: , а на втором мероприятии, блин, пожалела, что в прошлый раз промолчала :Ha: ... 
у него просто кредо - навреди тамаде! вынес мне мозг, при зажжении очага.. 
я понимаешь ли речь лирическую веду, слезину вышибаю с мамашек, до молодых сердец пытаюсь достучаться,  а тут он - какой молодец! Помог тамаде! чисто выкрик на весь зал: "Так, все идем на воздух, надо освежиться, у молодых срочное фото на улице, а то стемнеет, не успеем.!"..:eek:
Я ему оту свечку, что в руках держала, чуть в одно место и не засунула, пришибить была готова...  по окончанию банкета, как я кипела!, ой! как я кипела!!!  матюкала его, во всех уменьшительно ласкательных!, и надеюсь, что больше на мои глаза, не попадётся!... он то точно, мое имя запомнил! есть еще кантики в наших селеньях...  
А вообще, стесняюсь спросить, почему видики могут держать договоренность, а мы нет!? 
Тамадей всегда был дороже чем видик, а теперь... почти в два раза меньше:redface:....  нет, так низзя, надо и правда продумать, что с этим мона сделать, чёж мы, уже - и правда!, как на базаре стОим...  
То, что у видиков есть свое объединение - это уже показатель! (кроме того они на слеты гоняют в Хабаровск!), а у нас даже секты своей нет! мы типа конкуренты - друг друга типа не знаем:cool::biggrin:  :flower:  
Предлагаю, начинать, потихоньку встречаться в первый вторник, каждого месяца! На стаканчик пива!..:biggrin:   Кто за!? подымите руки! :Pivo:

----------


## ZABAWA

> Ага..., это верно подмечено!!! 
> Я сталкивалась пару раз с одним, обхохочешься!...  Он и фотик, он и видик - два в одном! а главное, что ценник всего 6 тыс, за весь день...  Там такое чудовище.. врагу не пожелаешь!, видок у него еще тот - жирный, не мытый, не стриженый, даже затрудняюсь возраст угадать, может ему и 40, но видок, на все 60.. и он  похоже, не париться по части монтажа и всех этих дел.., у него через три дня - все готово, а что там? - остается только догадываться!......  не знаю как его зовут, но рамсанула с ним капитально!  
> Делает все, чтоб сломать программу.., просто хозяин и распорядитель! первый раз осудила себя, что мож наговариваю на чела, воображение что ли расшалилось, а на втором мероприятии, блин, пожалела, что в прошлый раз промолчала... 
> у него просто кредо - навреди тамаде! вынес мне мозг, при зажжении очага.. 
> я понимаешь ли речь лирическую веду, слезину вышибаю с мамашек, до молодых сердец пытаюсь достучаться,  а тут он - какой молодец! Помог тамаде! чисто выкрик на весь зал: "Так, все идем на воздух, надо освежиться, у молодых срочное фото на улице, а то стемнеет, не успеем.!"..:eek:
> Я ему оту свечку, что в руках держала, чуть в одно место и не засунула, пришибить была готова...  по окончанию банкета, как я кипела!, ой! как я кипела!!!  матюкала его, во всех уменьшительно ласкательных!, и надеюсь, что больше на мои глаза, не попадётся!... он то точно, мое имя запомнил! есть еще кантики в наших селеньях...  
> А вообще, стесняюсь спросить, почему видики могут держать договоренность, а мы нет!? 
> Тамадей всегда был дороже чем видик, а теперь... почти в два раза меньше:redface:....  нет, так низзя, надо и правда продумать, что с этим мона сделать, чёж мы, уже - и правда!, как на базаре стОим...  
> То, что у видиков есть свое объединение - это уже показатель! (кроме того они на слеты гоняют в Хабаровск!), а у нас даже секты своей нет! мы типа конкуренты - друг друга типа не знаем:cool::biggrin:  
> Предлагаю, начинать, потихоньку встречаться в первый вторник, каждого месяца! На стаканчик пива!..:biggrin:   Кто за!? подымите руки!


Я  за,  но  пиво  вообще  не  пью

----------


## Тасья

*ZABAWA*,
Под фоткой есть надпись "Цитата выделенного", выделяешь, то что хочешь прокоментировать, и нажимаешь, на цитата выделенного......., дописываешь свой коментарий и жмешь отправить..., так гораздо удобнее!..



> Я за, но пиво вообще не пью


Так что там про пиво? не пьем?, можно и кофе, лишь бы повод был!..

----------


## Тира

Милые дамы!
Вот и наступил НАШ праздник:праздник весны,красоты! В природе всё оживает!!!Мы становимся с каждым днём всё красивее и ярче!Надеюсь,что и клиенты тоже почувствовав весну побегут в ЗАГСы! Всем любви,счастья,много хороших клиентов и заказов!Всех с праздником!!!! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*



> Не знаю как все пошу как бобик, банкетов валом, в основном юбилеи, но и суета в магазинах, сильно устала нервы на приделе


Ольга,молодец!!!Не знаю ,как "твои нервы",а вот ассортимент в магазине "ОТЛИЧНЫЙ"
Недавно забегала,порадовалась за тебя!Молодец!Так-держать!

----------


## lyusi-09

ВСЕХ НАШИХ ДЕВЧОНОК-ДАЛЬНЕВОСТОЧНИЦ С ПРАЗДНИКОМ!!!Желаю нам всем творить, чудить и удивлять!!!!И соответственно благодарных клиентов легких на подъем!!!Вы все такие умнички и все у Вас будет великолепно!!!

----------


## ZABAWA

Ольга,молодец!!!Не знаю ,как "твои нервы",а вот ассортимент в магазине "ОТЛИЧНЫЙ"
Недавно забегала,порадовалась за тебя!Молодец!Так-держать!

Спасибо,  Ещё  сейчас  цветами   настоящими  займусь  и   всё  пучком,  девочки  заказала   всякие   примбасы  для  декора  квартир,  вообще  обалдено,  приходите   вам  со  скидкой  в  моём  магазине,   пароль
ZABAWA?  позвоните  мне  я  продавца  предупрежу,  всех  с  праздником,  всех  вас  люблю,  целую  и  благодарна  за  то,  что  вы  есть!!!

----------


## Котяра

Всем, привет!
Я гляжу, у вас тут тусовка. Звукорежиссёра из тайги примите?

----------


## viki

> Всем, привет!
> Я гляжу, у вас тут тусовка. Звукорежиссёра из тайги примите?


Конечно примем  :Aga: ,землякам тут всегда рады.....проходи располагайся,чувствуй себя как дома  :Pivo: 

Друзья,а где все остальные  :Oj: ...неужели в геологи подались:biggrin:

----------


## Котяра

> неужели в геологи подались


А геологи - это кто?

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*
Девочки, введите в курс, пожалуйста. У вас тут тема какая-то постоянно обсуждается? И про первое июня кто-то что-то намекал.

----------


## viki

> А геологи - это кто?


Геологи -это те,кто приходит на форум ни ради общения,а за нужной информацией:biggrin:.




> Девочки, введите в курс, пожалуйста. У вас тут тема какая-то постоянно обсуждается? И про первое июня кто-то что-то намекал.


Обсуждали мы тут дружескую встречу земляков,но видно не судьба ей состояться...что -то неактивно народ подключается,видать желающих мало.

Про первое июля - это в другой теме было....там речь шла по поводу акции ко дню защиты детей ,Даша- Isadora какие-то идеи предложить хотела,но почему-то куда-то пропала:biggrin:

----------


## Котяра

*viki*, каждый из нас, наверное, где-то геолог. А насчёт встречи: повод нужен. А если повода нет - надо его придумать.

----------


## Тасья

Ну наконец то хоть кто то оживился! Я уж думала в этой беседке все вымерли.....

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТИЩЕ!!!
И про встречу..... НАДО!!!!!

----------


## O-lusha

Вот какие замечательные цыганочки отплясывают на  свадьбах ведущих с нашего  форума!

----------


## Тасья

Ой!!!!!
Мои!!! Мои девчатки.....цыганятки!!! 
Олечка, спасибо за фоту!!!  :Ok:  :flower:  с нетерпением жду!...  :flower: 
Невеста не вытерпела и написала мне благодарность, говорит свадьба понравилась абсолютно всем и русским и нерусским....
Чтоб быть пОнятой, это свадьба 23 апреля была, она русская, а жених таджик, на самой свадьбе присутствовало 6 национальностей, как выяснилось.....  переживала сильно, т.к. господа мусульмане не совсем понимают наши обычаи..... но играли как надо!, и туфель крали, и невесту тоже.... хотя изначально условия были инными, народец разгулялся и все у нас было....

----------


## viki

> А насчёт встречи: повод нужен. А если повода нет - надо его придумать.


Повод уже давно есть (прочитай тему с самого начала) "Дружеская встреча форумчан с Дальнего Востока" ,можно и по-другому обозвать,главное,чтобы смысл остался.



> ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТИЩЕ!!!
> 
> И про встречу..... НАДО!!!!!


Тогда с самого начала....список желающих поехать на встречу:
1.Ирина - Viki
2.Наталья-Тасья
3.Кто следующий?

Как организатор ,жду продолжения.

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

Viki, я тоже хочу с вами!!! Только не в мае - в конце месяца я еду в Москву, на Международную встречу ведущих. А потом - я вся ваша!!! :Aga: :biggrin:

----------


## Тасья

Значит нас уже трое!
1. Ирина - Viki
2. Наталья-Тасья
3. Оксана Николаевна
Кто следущий?...............................
Осталось выбрать дату.....  к рассмотрению конец августа, например 16,17 или 23, 24....

----------


## Тира

Всем ,привет!! :flower: 
"Потерялась " я однако! Большое ,человеческое спасибо ТАСЬЕ!!! Как-то адресок "затерялся" :Vah: 
Да,что- то народ наш попритих!Наверное все заняты подготовкой к сезону!!!
Встреча -это хорошо!!! Но за себя пока ничего определённого сказать не могу!Лето,дача,работа ,отдых! Девчонки,если конкретно определите дату проведения стукните в личку!!! Я постараюсь!!!

----------


## Тира

> Только не в мае - в конце месяца я еду в Москву, на Международную встречу ведущих. А потом - я вся ваша!!!


Оксана Николаевна!Умничка! Ты одна или из "наших  дальневосточников" ещё кто-то есть?!!! Удачи!!!Ждём тебя с "отчётом " !!!!:biggrin:

----------


## Котяра

> Повод уже давно есть (прочитай тему с самого начала) "Дружеская встреча форумчан с Дальнего Востока" ,можно и по-другому обозвать,главное,чтобы смысл остался.


Можно, конечно, втихушку собраться, пивка попить, я за.
Но это, по-моему для нас не солидно. Другой вариант: в рамках какого-нибудь фестиваля засветиться. Вам там во Владивостоке виднее. От себя могу предложить День рыбака в Преображении. Нашей базе 80 лет, юбилей, ожидаются два губернатора и всякие гости....Подумайте.
Кстати, я всегда с вами, девчонки.

----------


## Тасья

День рыбака, выпадает на 11 июля, рановатто...  Желающие из центра России не успеют билеты купить......
Лучше всего это конец августа и не позднее сентября, пока тепло.....
И так:
1 и 2  Ирина - Viki и муж Саша, он же ди-джей.....
3 и 4  Тасья и дочь, она же ди-джей......
5. Оксана Николаевна
6. Котяра, он же Костя - звукорежиссер..
7. - ??????????????

----------


## Олесия

Доброго времени суток! о. Сахалин- тоже Дальний Восток- значит мне к вам! Всем здравствуйте!

----------


## Тасья

> Доброго времени суток! о. Сахалин- тоже Дальний Восток- значит мне к вам! Всем здравствуйте!


Здравствуй, Олеся!
Рады приветствовать!
Тебе необходимо обязательно отписаться в теме для новичков! Что бы мы знали, чем ты занимаешься... как давно.... 
Это вот тут.....  
Беседка "Кто мы" расположена здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=38218&page=236
Беседка "Если ты новичек - зайди сюда"
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=43459&page=52
Там много темок для новеньких,вот ссылка на основную страничку ориентируйся по ней, куда есть доступ, там можно выкладывать свои наработки....
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=120
Из разряда новеньких, нужно переходить в разряд друзья!
А про встречу так мы только  - ЗА!!!
Нас уже больше!!!!
1 и 2 - Ирина - Viki и муж Саша, он же ди-джей.....
3 и 4 - Тасья и дочь, она же ди-джей......
5. - Оксана Николаевна
6. - Котяра, он же Костя - звукорежиссер..
7. - Олесия....
8. - ???????????????????????????

----------


## Котяра

> Желающие из центра России не успеют билеты купить......


*Тасья*, а ты думаешь к нам из центра поедут? У нас даже местные не очень активны.
Предлагаю другой вариант: День посёлка: Преображению 150 лет, 19 августа, губернаторов не будет, зато широкие гуляния на пляже

----------


## Тасья

> *Тасья*, а ты думаешь к нам из центра поедут? У нас даже местные не очень активны.
> Предлагаю другой вариант: День посёлка: Преображению 150 лет, 19 августа, губернаторов не будет, зато широкие гуляния на пляже


Костик, желающие есть! в том то и дело! 
Перевозить еще на дальнее расстояние, это жестоко по отношению к тем кто и так в дороге устал.., поэтому надо максимально приближенно к городу!
Я не против Преображения, но реально, это для более маленькой встречи.... Это я, да еще пару человек еще могут приехать, а остальным (?),  проблематично.....
Поэтому выбираем оптимальное место!..... Поближе к Владику...
Какое, пока тоже думаем... как говорится, у нас уже все санатории практически выкуплены, но котеджи еще не все....  Так что смотрим по активности, и срочно ищем....  иначе будем вдоль берега морского с палатками..  :flower:

----------


## viki

> У нас даже местные не очень активны.


Костя,я с тобой полностью согласна и это больше всего огорчает,в других регионах народ более сплоченный.




> желающие есть! в том то и дело! 
> Перевозить еще на дальнее расстояние, это жестоко по отношению к тем кто и так в дороге устал.., поэтому надо максимально приближенно к городу!


Наташа,а может и не стоит эту встречу организовывать?...уже полгода эту тему мусолим,а толку мало...не хочет нашенский народ в этом принимать участие,а что касаемо других городов,то проще к ним на тамадеи выезжать....видать не доросли мы еще до этого уровня,обидно за край родной.





> Предлагаю другой вариант: День посёлка: Преображению 150 лет, 19 августа, губернаторов не будет, зато широкие гуляния на пляже


Костик,над твоим предложением мы подумаем...у вас там места красивые,да и море чистое.

----------


## Тасья

Главное начать сборы, а там уже и народ потянется!!!
19 августа отпадает, т.к. это четверг, а на пятницу у меня заказ..... 
Давайте на 23 августа, это понедельник и мона на пару, тройку дней вырваться....
а куда уже бум смотреть по колличеству приезжих...
А встреча все таки нужна!....  по любому..!!!

----------


## Котяра

Ирина,давай к нам в конференцию, если майлагент есть

----------


## viki

> Ирина,давай к нам в конференцию, если майлагент есть


Костик,я бы с превеликим удовольствием присоединилась к вам,но пока лишена такой привилегии.... вирус комп сожрал...В нет выхожу с ноута мужа,он у нас только для работы,поэтому агента там нет (стараемся не захламлять).На следующей неделе планирую купить новый комп,тогда буду на связи.




> Давайте на 23 августа, это понедельник и мона на пару, тройку дней вырваться....
> а куда уже бум смотреть по колличеству приезжих...


Моно и 23 августа,думаю это роли большой не сыграет... по пути и Оксану Николаевну захватим,все равно мимо Находки ехать...Вот и получится маленькая дружеская встреча всех желающих (больше вроде никого в списке не было)

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

дааа, не очень-то много желающих... но все равно будет о чем поговорить..
недавно прилетела с Москвы. там мы снимали дачу в Подмосковьи - и не дорого, и от людей далеко!!! была проф.аппаратура, микрофоны, музыка. в первый день все приготовили свои визитки, а потом два дня были мастер-классы! вот где было действо!!! приехала в восторге!!! такие встречи нужны!!! они заряжают оптимизмом, уверенностью и любовью!!! так что, девчонки и мальчишки, думайте сами, решайте сами - иметь или не иметь!!!!!!!!!!! :br: :biggrin:

----------


## tenden

> Нас уже больше!!!!
> 1 и 2 - Ирина - Viki и муж Саша, он же ди-джей.....
> 3 и 4 - Тасья и дочь, она же ди-джей......
> 5. - Оксана Николаевна
> 6. - Котяра, он же Костя - звукорежиссер..
> 7. - Олесия....
> 8. - ???????????????????????????


Я хочу!, но август занят весь!:confused:

----------


## Тасья

> Я хочу!, но август занят весь!


Август и у нас занят.... Поэтому и выкраиваем в начале недели, чтоб успеть объять необъятное.....
Так что присоединяйся!...

----------


## tenden

> Так что присоединяйся!...


Число определяется еще или точно 19 августа?

----------


## Тасья

> Число определяется еще или точно 19 августа?


Нет..... 
Как раз 19 августа под большим вопросом, т.к. - это выпадает четверг, а в пятницу и субботу заказы.... поэтому рассматриваем с понедельника  23, 24, 25, 26 августа..... 
Конечно, если у меня будет возможность и желание, то я и 19 туда прибуду, с творческой  группой, поучавствовать в программе к Дню поселка..... но это пока не точно.... 
А вот с 23-26 ждем!, встретим приветим, накормим и напоим! :Pivo:  :Ok: ...
Вот тут ссылка на Авиа кассы, посмотри
https://booking.vladivostokavia.ru/app/fb.fly 
если соберешься, то дату мы можем и сдвинуть чука, лишь бы билеты были... :flower:

----------


## Шураша

Здрассе, я ваша тётя...

----------


## O-lusha

*Шураша*,
 Здравствуйте и Вам, дорогая тётя... Александр!
Судя по Вашей личной странице - мы с Вами коллеги, хотя для меня это скорее звучит, как комплимент, т.к. я фотограф  начинающий, но уже работающий на свадьбах. Тут все больше разговаривают о своём, о женском, о проблемах ведущих, то есть. С Вашим приходом нашего полку прибыло, а осенью, когда Наташи (Тасьи) доча пойдёт учиться на фотографа, станет нас ещё больше, и вот тогда нам с ней, как юниорам, очень понадобится Ваша помощь и советы.  Если Вы, конечно, будете не против стать играющим тренером.

----------


## Шураша

Хоть я и фотографирую лет с десяти. Но делаю это не так часто, как хотелось бы, в силу многих других творческих занятий. Думаю по теории я и у вас мог бы поучиться, ну а опыт, фотошоп, этого не отнять(в смысле, наоборот - не скрыть).

----------


## Тасья

> С Вашим приходом нашего полку прибыло, а осенью, когда Наташи (Тасьи) доча пойдёт учиться на фотографа, станет нас ещё больше, и вот тогда нам с ней, как юниорам, очень понадобится Ваша помощь и советы.  Если Вы, конечно, будете не против стать играющим тренером.


Да, да так и есть!.  Мы уже подаем документы, и готовимся к экзаменам для поступления.....  и такие люди нам нужны!



> Хоть я и фотографирую лет с десяти. Но делаю это не так часто, как хотелось бы, в силу многих других творческих занятий. Думаю по теории я и у вас мог бы поучиться, ну а опыт, фотошоп, этого не отнять(в смысле, наоборот - не скрыть).


Рады приветствовать! А творческих людей вдвойне!

----------


## gelika

Поздравляю все владивостокцев с Днем рождения города.
У самого большого океана,
Окутанный туманом, как плащом,
Подставив грудь ветрам и океанам,
Стоит ваш город. Мокнет под дождем.
Здесь с сопок многоводные потоки
Стремительно вливаются в залив.
Ваш город - самый лучший  на востоке,
И даже в слякоть город ваш красив.

----------


## Шураша

А и то правда, земляки! Предлагаю чокнуться о монитор за процветание Владивостока.  :Pivo:  Был, по этому поводу на концерте на Динамо. Да... постарались, раскошелились, столько звёзд наприглашали. Думал - будет междусобойчик, ан нет, даже заграничные звёзды были. Открыл для себя обалденную певицу из Питера - Елену Ваенгу. Рекомендую послушать.  :Ok:

----------


## Котяра

А мы Ваенгу давно уже открыли и поём. А нашему Преображению тоже 150 лет в августе...

----------


## Тасья

А вот такой подарочек!
Специально к 150 летию Владивостока, была написана вот такая песенка, под названием "Морская душа" - исполнение было Игоря Николаева и  Лариса Белоброва....
http://files.mail.ru/263GG5  :flower: 
Очень понравилась! У кого появится минусовка на нее, маякните,  не откажусь!....

----------


## Тасья

> А нашему Преображению тоже 150 лет в августе...


Да, судя по-нашему размаху, я думаю, что и на Приображение, не пожадничают....  
Будем надеяться, что и у вас праздничек пройдет шикарно!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Ищу тех, кто живет в Находке, а вернее в малюсеньком поселке под Находкой - Ливадия называется... Вдруг случилось  чудо и туда уже дошла цивилизация... .
> Если кто то есть из этих мест - АУКНИТЕ!


Привет!!!! Я живу в часе езды от Ливадии! Каждое лето бываем там на отдыхе! Какой там песок!!!! :Ok:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Р
> Так что для "тамадеи" можем легко и свою организовать!!! 
> Кто за идею?!...


Здорово! Я - за!! Нам ехать с Большого Камня - 2 часа! Елена :Vah:

----------


## tenden

а мне почти сутки!:eek:

----------


## Оксана Николаевна

Я тоже блатую:biggrin: в Ливадию!!! Места - живописные, море - чистое, цены - умеренные!!! В зависимости от количества собравшихся можно и домик снять или квартиру!!! В общем,  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## клеопатра-29

Как я рада что встретила здесь земляков !!!!1!!
Хочу с вами дружить ,примете 
Я с Комсомольска

----------


## Тасья

> Хочу с вами дружить ,примете 
> Я с Комсомольска


Коли с Миром, так чего ж не принять то?!  Примем!, проходи располагайся!
Вливайся в нашу маленькую и дружную компанию!
Как там Комсомольск поживает? Чем живет? (была там в гостях)....

----------


## Тасья

> Я тоже блатую в Ливадию!!! Места - живописные, море - чистое, цены - умеренные!!! В зависимости от количества собравшихся можно и домик снять или квартиру!!! В общем, !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





> Здорово! Я - за!! Нам ехать с Большого Камня - 2 часа! Елена


Девочки, кому не трудно узнайте расценки, У нас дата то приближается!.... 
Уже пора серьезнее встречей заняться!.. В чью беседку ни загляну, везде активные встречи проходят, мы не хуже же ж?!?.....   
Узнаем расценки и едим! 23, 24 и 25 августа....    
Приятное с полезным совмещается прекрасно! Так что готовим, купальники и активненько собираемся!

----------


## Тасья

И так, нас желающих примерно вот сколько...
1 и 2 - Ирина - Viki и муж Саша, он же ди-джей.....
3.  Тасья 
4. - Оксана Николаевна
5. - Котяра, он же Костя - звукорежиссер..
6. - Олесия....
7. - shershena

Впринципе народа мало, можно и с палатками......  и на пару дней...

----------


## Romichees

да, Ярик, именно это я имела ввиду, когда задавала вопрос "Чем сейчас занимается РОСТО?" ГГЫЫЫ. 
=))..

----------


## клеопатра-29

Комсомольск живет ! Два дня работали как я думаю все кто мало мальски умеет вести празднества,: свадеб просто обвал какой то все помешались на цыфрах 6 и 7
Я бы тоже хотела  с вами встретилась но работаю жалко :frown:

----------


## ЕЛЕНА-27

Здравствуйте,все очень интересно.Кроме того что просто брожу, еще и поговорить захотелось.Принимаете? Есть такие слова: "Здравствуйте сегодня, здравствуйте всегда! Здравствуй, кто угодно, подходи сюда!", наверное эти слова можно отнести к форуму. А еще спасибо всем кто делится своими идеями, мыслями да и просто хорошим настроением.

----------


## Тасья

> Здравствуйте,все очень интересно.Кроме того что просто брожу, еще и поговорить захотелось.Принимаете? Есть такие слова: "Здравствуйте сегодня, здравствуйте всегда! Здравствуй, кто угодно, подходи сюда!", наверное эти слова можно отнести к форуму. А еще спасибо всем кто делится своими идеями, мыслями да и просто хорошим настроением.


Здравствуй, Лена!
Расскажи нам чего бродишь, то? Вернее для чего? Тамада, музыкант, дет.садовский работник, или просто улеченье?
Сино не стесняйся, мы разговариваем иногда, сейчас просто завалы по работе, поэтому редко забегаем....  Но ты все равно пиши, мало ли мож помощь какая нужна! :flower: 

*Добавлено через 26 минут*



> И так, нас желающих примерно вот сколько...
> 1 и 2 - Ирина - Viki и муж Саша, он же ди-джей.....
> 3.  Тасья 
> 4. - Оксана Николаевна
> 5. - Котяра, он же Костя - звукорежиссер..
> 6. - Олесия....
> 7. - shershena
> 
> В принципе народа мало, можно и с палатками......  и на пару дней...


Кстати, небольшой отчетик по встрече....
Всех звали, но были единицы... понятно сезон идет, особо не вырвешься, но ребятки надо как-то организованнее,  чуть дружнее что ли!
И так, встреча была в рок кафе, где мы начали свой вечер...
Прибывших было всего 4 человека, но и этого было достаточно...  до встречи, мы были не знакомы, но все сложилось замечательно, общий язык был найден мгновенно и конечно было о чем поговорить... разговоры тянулись до утра.. со  сменой обстановки..  Пробыв в Рок кафе пару часиков, мы переместились в караоке клуб под названием "Русские блины" покушали блинов с пивом, в удовольствие попели песен....  потом переместились в другое место, под названием спорт бар - Эльдорадо, где и встречали рассвет..    Разговоров было много, а время неумолимо шло, и конечно же, его нам и не хватило, даже планировали через пару дней встретиться еще раз, т.к. через неделю, гости из Преображения собирались уезжать...  Но дела и суета, увела от нас эту возможность.... 
Кошара - Костик, тебе привет огромный, а так же всей твоей семье! Приезжайте чаще в гости,  всегда буду рада!...
Хочу сказать, что встречи нужны и встречи важны!

----------


## TIMOHA69

Приветик всем землякам!!!!! :Aga: 
Вот и я к Вам на огонёк забежал. Наталья  пригласила. Спасибо.

----------


## Тасья

> Приветик всем землякам!!!!!
> Вот и я к Вам на огонёк забежал. Наталья  пригласила. Спасибо.


Виталь, молодца, что пришел!   :Ok: 
Я так поняла,  что ты, музработник или тамадишь иногда? Спрашиваю, потому как периодически народ со Словянки звонит в поисках ведущего на свадьбу иль на Новогодники,  а ехать сам знаешь далекова-то...  так что на всяк случай ты нас в курс введи, что б мона было перенаправлять заказы сразу к тебе!..   :Aga: 

*Добавлено через 5 минут*
Клеопатра-29, Катюша, ты тож не стесняйся! Расскажи где и кем работаешь, нам везде люди свои нужны, особенно с Ин-ку! Одним словом, хорош стесняться,  вливайся в компанию!  :flower:

----------


## TIMOHA69

> Виталь, молодца, что пришел!  
> Я так поняла,  что ты, музработник или тамадишь иногда? Спрашиваю, потому как периодически народ со Словянки звонит в поисках ведущего на свадьбу иль на Новогодники,


Да я музработник, но я сейчас зарегестрирую девчонку воспитателя со мной работает вот мы с ней проводили свадьбы, она тамадит, а моя музыка составляющая, я ей покажу раздел зайдёт отметиться! Если, что знаешь в какой беседке я постоянно. там ещё у меня в музыкальном материале моя темка "фонограммы от Тимохи" с нот миди пишу, а Саша сведение делает вроде нормально получается :Aga:  посмотри если интересно.

----------


## Татьяна30

А я вот из Бурятии. Есть кто-нибудь из нашего региона?

----------


## Vinner

привет! я из Благовещенска. тоже вроде Дальний Восток )))

----------


## Тасья

Всем привет!!!  И чего это мы тут все притихли????
К сезону все готовыыыыыыыыы???????

----------


## Шураша

К сезону чего?

----------


## Тасья

К свадебномуууууу! Ажиотаж потихоньку то начинается!
Или ты тельняшку к морю приготовил? :Taunt:

----------


## Шураша

Аааа, вы всё о своём, о тамадовском. А мы то не все тамадеем.

----------


## Тасья

Ну к чему то ты однозначно готов!
Рассказывай к чему? :Blush2:  :Taunt:

----------


## Шураша

Ко всему, была бы женщина хорошая.

----------


## Тасья

Да, ты посмотри вокругггг!!!!
Тут стоооолько женщин хороших!!!   Только работают все видать!

----------


## Шураша

Вот вот. Приходится тельняшку готовить.

----------


## Тасья

Скажите мне,  кто нить на семинары Панфилова ходил?  Во Владивостоке?
Интересное что нить было?

----------


## Надежда83

Здравствуйте! Я из Дальнереченска. Наш город славится лесной промышленностью, да и талантами богат. Кузница кадров для Приморского КВН. Рада познакомиться!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Надюша, привет!!! У нас здесь тихо, но из подписей на форуме видно, что наши ряды пополняются. А интересно, сколько нас здесь? 
*Тасья*, может быть перекличку сделаем, чтоб познакомиться поближе?

----------


## Тасья

> Надюша, привет!!! У нас здесь тихо, но из подписей на форуме видно, что наши ряды пополняются. А интересно, сколько нас здесь? 
> *Тасья*, может быть перекличку сделаем, чтоб познакомиться поближе?


Надя, мы вас, Приветствуем!!!!!
А про перекличку, так я тока - зааааа!!! И даж на кофеек приглашаю, уже причем давно и к морю можно, и толпой....  Вот тока времени ни у кого не находится....

----------


## Елена Ширшина

> Вот тока времени ни у кого не находится....


Так понятно, сейчас самый сезон! :Yahoo:  Все работают. :Victory: Давайте, кого наших видим на форуме сюда отправлять - отмечаться! :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Наталинка86

Здравствуйте я из Хабаровска!

----------


## клеопатра-29

дЕВОЧКИ ,ТАК МОЖЕТ ВСТРЕЧУ ОРГАНИЗУЕМ, А?МОЖНО В  НОЯБРЕ

----------


## Светусик77

Всем привет! Я тоже из Владивостока. Очень рада встретить здесь земляков! :Smile3:

----------


## Тасья

> Всем привет! Я тоже из Владивостока. Очень рада встретить здесь земляков!


От оно шо, Михалыч!
Привет, Светланка, рады что забежала отметиться! Нас тут очень много, но многие шифруются..  МЫ уже давно бы  наш ДВ клуб ведущих образовать могли бы, да вот по считанным единицам никак  не получается...    
Свет,  ты какие  праздники ведешь, для   деток или для взрослых? или...или....

----------


## Orizstudio

Всем привет!!!! Как много здесь дальневосточников!!!)) Владивосток, смотрю активничает  :Derisive:  вас здесь так много, какие вы умнички))), надо бы к вам на огонёк заглянуть))))) А Хабаровск прямо-таки спит!!! Хабаровчане, хватит шифроваться, выходите уже из тени))) 
Давайте активно знакомиться, господа))) Я - Елена, г. Хабаровск))))))

----------


## Natir

Привет, дальневосточники! Я - Наталия, Владивосток. Сейчас нахожусь в Сочи - после Сочинского международного фестиваля ведущих ""Артмагистраль" решила перед новогодним марафоном отдохнуть в санатории. Как я радовалась за девчонок, которые на фестивале выступали командами от городов, а я из Прим. края - одна. И всё из-за того,  наш Восток реально ну, очень дальний! На фестивале были ведущие из Молдовы, Белоруссии, Украины, Германии и России. Но Россию представляли, в основном, ведущие европейской части, а из-за Урала - одна девушка из Благовещенска и я из Владивостока. Так что необходимость создания  "нашенского" клуба просто висит над ДВ! Кому дадим флаг в руки?  :Yes4:

----------


## viki

Привет всем, кто зашел на огонек!



> Всем привет! Я тоже из Владивостока


Света,ты так давно на форуме (судя по дате регистрации),а только нас нашла  :Smile3: ....где ж ты была?...мы тут уж как два года земляков разыскиваем....забегай почаще и не теряйся  :Yes4: ....





> Кому дадим флаг в руки?


Наташ,флаг давно в руках,тока поднять его никак не можем :Dntknw: ...надеюсь,что в следующем году, мы все- таки это сделаем :Yes4:

----------


## Тасья

> Так что необходимость создания "нашенского" клуба просто висит над ДВ! Кому дадим флаг в руки?


Вот как наберется нас в этой ветке, хотя бы человек 50, то  будет смысл иметь! что толку флагом  в пустыне махать....  Документы запросили, а  актуальности то нет....    Значит мы еще не готовы, или долгие слишком..  За год,  человек 20  нашли наших по форуму, остальные  шифруются...    думаю, что еще год, а потом  мона  активно начинать....флаги готовить.

----------


## Тасья

> одна девушка из Благовещенска


а от туда кто  был? а то я тут учет веду, активистов..

----------


## Светусик77

Всем привет еще разок! Веду детские праздники: выпускные, дни рождения, тематические. И взрослым:свадьбы, юбилеи и т.д. Сейчас готовлюсь к Новогодним праздникам, пойдем с мужем детишек поздравлять :Smile3:

----------


## Светусик77

Этот чудесный форум знаю уже давненько, но захожу редковато, времени не хватает. Вообще стараюсь все программы придумывать сама, но иногда здешняя информация - просто палочка-выручалочка!Спасибо огромное за это всем форумчанам!!! :Smile3:

----------


## Tasha1979

Всем привет! Я - из Амурской области. Надо нам объединяться.

----------


## Lena65

Девчат, ну тогда привет с Сахалина!!!!!!! :Grin:  :Tender:

----------


## Аленка1972

> Всем привет! Я - из Амурской области. Надо нам объединяться.


И я С Дальнего Востока, Амурская область, г.Белогорск.  ФОРУМ СУПЕР  :040:

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Девочки!!! Всем привет!!! Очень рада знакомству!!!! :flower: 
 Действительно, мы очень далеко от центра, и нас не очень много! И нам пора познакомиться поближе!!! Хотя бы здесь, в этом уголке! Не теряйтесь!!!!!
  Всех с НАСТУПАЮЩИМ НОВЫМ ГОДОМ!!!!! Лёгких заказов и благодарных клиентов!!!! И конечно же, достойной оплаты нашего труда!!!!!!!!!!!! :011:  :Aleksey 01:

----------


## Lena65

Спасибо, Лен! :040:

----------


## Тасья

Всем, привет!!
С прошедшими праздниками всех!!!
Наконец то, Новогодний марафон закончен, с чем вас всех и поздравляю!!!
С Новым Годом!!!   Только сегодня он у мню начался и можно смело сказать, что пора готовиться к новому сезону! 
Рада приветствовать всех кто отписался в этой теме! Наконец то заметно оживление! И чаще стали речи о объединении, что приятно радует!
Приглашаю всех на кофеек!

----------


## цета

Девочки, здравствуйте! Новичков принимаете? Только-только, что называется, осваиваюсь на сайте. Зовут меня Светлана, я с Владивостока. Бум знакомы!

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Девочки, всем привет!!! И новичкам и старичкам!!!! Здорово, что нас становится всё больше. Как настроение? Что с заказами?

----------


## цета

> Девочки, всем привет!!! И новичкам и старичкам!!!! Здорово, что нас становится всё больше. Как настроение? Что с заказами?


Настроение отличное, зима прошла, народ активно начал жениться, посыпались заказы от знакомых. Играем на свадьбе сказку "репка", решила озвучить её, чтобы было совсем хорошо. Может быть кто-нибудь уже это делал? Обменяемся мыслями. Удачи нам всем!

----------


## viki

> Играем на свадьбе сказку "репка", решила озвучить её, чтобы было совсем хорошо. Может быть кто-нибудь уже это делал? Обменяемся мыслями. Удачи нам всем!


Светлана,привет! :br: Рады землякам!Не стесняйся,осваивайся :Aga: ..... на счет "репки" с муз. озвучкой, голову не ломай....погуляй по форуму ,тут ее стооооолько много в различных  интерпретациях .

----------


## цета

Я что-то на форуме ещё брожу и постоянно куда-то не туда, как в новой квартире- ещё не освоилась, пока найду то, что нужно, наверное, будет проще самой нарезки сделать.

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Свет, да  на форуме столько других вариантов тебе скоро открется, что ты про репку просто забудешь. :Smile3:

----------


## цета

> Свет, да на форуме столько других вариантов тебе скоро открется, что ты про репку просто забудешь.


 Да, Леночка, согласна, но свадьба скоро, а я люблю, когда у меня всё готово загодя, мне мой вариант "Репки" нравиться, костюмы есть, так что "пока ещё не открылось", быть может крайний раз сыграем "Репку".

----------


## светик семицветик

Добрый день Всем!!!  Давайте знакомиться ,я Светлана  с острова Сахалин. Ребята уж простите , но  я к вам за помощью поступил заказ на юбилей мужчины 50 лет . Он кореец и гости будут тоже. Посоветуйте как его лучше провести, какие отличии от русского юбилея. и как лучше провести дарение подарков? гостей 80 человек.

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Всем, привет!!! Тоже хочу представиться, меня зовут Герман, я с Сахалина!!! Очень рад, что на форуме так много земляков!!! :Ok:

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

*светик семицветик*, 



> юбилей мужчины 50 лет . Он кореец и гости будут тоже.


Мда, чтобы их чем-то удивить, надо очень постараться. Они ведь в месяц по несколько свадеб и хангапов посещают, и уже все программы наизусть знают. :Grin:  Тут нужен индивидуальный подход... Удачи

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

> И я С Дальнего Востока, Амурская область, г.Белогорск.


Ой, как здорово!!! Очень часто бываю в Белогорске, у моей супруги пол Белогорска родственников! Может когда и свидимся! :Yahoo:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Всем здравствуйте! Как новичок спешу к вам познакомиться!  Зовут меня Светлана, я живу и работаю в г. Спасск-Дальний, очень приятно видеть на форуме земляков! Форум просто замечательный, на многие вещи уже смотрю по-другому, учусь и впитываю как губка!

----------


## Тасья

Новичкам, большой привет!
Осваивайтесь потихоньку!

----------


## Котяра

Ух как давно я здесь не был. Извините девочки. А сколько народу нового появилось.
Кстати работал я на корейской свадьбе, подготовился, музыки накачал танцевальной корейской(прикольно корейцы клубятся), сценарий нашел, а они оказались конкретно русскими, и языка своего не знают, короче все хорошо прошло

----------


## Герман Бочкарёв

Да, корейцы уже давно обрусели! Мы поём несколько песен на корейском языке, так они даже не понимают, о чём поётся в песне. Корейский язык знают только старики, которые сейчас толпами уезжают в Корею. 
А так им "Седую ночь" подавай :Taunt:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> Да, корейцы уже давно обрусели! Мы поём несколько песен на корейском языке, так они даже не понимают, о чём поётся в песне. Корейский язык знают только старики, которые сейчас толпами уезжают в Корею. 
> А так им "Седую ночь" подавай


Ой, меня очень корейская тема волнует. Кто-нибудь проводил годик корейский? Поделитесь впечатлением и расскажите, что из программы прошло на "ура"? И вообще, что говорить, делать, когда они просто едят, не обращая внимания ни на кого...

----------


## Котяра

Да мы ж и говорим, что работали с русскими корейцами, которые ни языка корейского ни традиций не знают.
А что такое "годик корейский"?

----------


## Тасья

> Да мы ж и говорим, что работали с русскими корейцами, которые ни языка корейского ни традиций не знают.
> *А что такое "годик корейский"?*


Это бааальшая куча денеггг!!!!!  :Grin: grin: :Grin:

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> А что такое "годик корейский"?


Согласна, что



> Это бааальшая куча денеггг!!!!! grin:


Только вот научиться бы его проводить! Корейцы годик ребенку отмечают, как свадьбу, приглашают всех родственников, народа больше сотни бывает...Но у меня мало опыта для проведения пообного рода мероприятий, взялась один раз, но как-то не очень мне понравилось. Гости едят, на ведущую ноль внимания..Да и я растерялась - что говорить гостям, которые не дождавшись виновницу торжества, садятся за стол, а поев, уходят, так и не поздравив именинницу....Тасья, у вас есть опыт работы на корейском годике?

----------


## Котяра

вот здесь покопайся

----------


## Тасья

конечно есть!..
Но  как бы, там даже не в ведущем дело, а  в программе...
Ваша задача хорошо ее организовать,  пригласить  артистов, детских аниматоров, можно и самой  в костюм запрыгивать..  с детишками поиграть,  их  там  много  обычно бывает,  ну и взрослым тож чутка  интересного  дать...  они как в цирк приходят посмотреть... и   иногда могут и присоединиться в игру..
у нас  Саплезубая белка  хорошо  пошла, она с ними  прыгала час целый, потом пузыри мыльные в сочетании с фокусами...  мне  осталось то пару часов добить...

----------


## Тасья

> вот здесь покопайся


Кость, хорошая  ссылочка!!!

----------


## Котяра

Ай, Ната, умница! Всё она знает, всё она проводила!

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> можно и самой в костюм запрыгивать


Дак только это меня и спасло, прыгала  в костюме клоуна, детей, действительно, было много. Говорите ли вы тосты на этом празднике? И, если не затрунит, поделитесь, как организовываете встречу именинницы? Торжественно, когда гости стоят, аплодируют, или гости могут сидеть за столом?  и, САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, как проходит поздравительная часть? Предоставляете ли вы слово гостям? Как объявляете? Ведь зачастую родатели именинника сами не знают, кто будет на празднике...Буду благодарна за любую подсказку!

----------


## Тасья

> Дак только это меня и спасло, прыгала  в костюме клоуна, детей, действительно, было много. Говорите ли вы тосты на этом празднике? И, если не затрунит, поделитесь, как организовываете встречу именинницы? Торжественно, когда гости стоят, аплодируют, или гости могут сидеть за столом?  и, САМОЕ ГЛАВНОЕ, как проходит поздравительная часть? Предоставляете ли вы слово гостям? Как объявляете? Ведь зачастую родатели именинника сами не знают, кто будет на празднике...Буду благодарна за любую подсказку!


Светлан, если  сложный для  вас заказ и так много  вопросов возникает, то может быть  еще рано за них браться?  Это конечно опыт, но пока  вы  свою изюминку не найдете,  тут не помогут ни какие советы...  У всех своя индивидуальность, и зная корейские банкеты им не то что  нужно говорить тосты, а им еще нужно говорить, когда им выпить и когда  закусить, они  без  этого голодные уйдут и даже за рюмку не возьмутся, если  в их рядах не найдется заводила...
С тостами и  поздравлениями, тут предпочтительней евро встреча,   сразу с вручением подарков, но и  об этом  нужно им говорить, у них  командный рефлекс,  без команды ниче  делать не будут.  Но, и  это не  обязательное  явление, у всех по  разному. Кто то  по домашнему, сам  гостей встречает, и они не поймут большого внимания к своей персоне... Все  универсально и как это делать, и в какой момент, нужно продумать заранее, и  уже на месте если  вы  видите, что  момент поздравительный настал, или тост кто то  сказал, то ваши домашние заготовки будут кстати...    это не только   корейские банкеты, это  любые банкеты...   Ложка хороша  к обеду, и  вот  ваша  задача  отфильтровать когда  этими ложками народ стучать будет..
Люди годами  над этим  работают,  учатся и  все время что то  новое возникает, потому тут  какой то  определенной, единой заученной схемы  просто нет, это чувствовать надо. и быть готовым к любой ситуации...    Одни, например, во время пришли, другие с опозданием в час или  два,  как им поздравить?  они то  не  видели, как  изначально вы это делали...  для себя придумайте такие ситуации, и попытайтесь их отработать, как  люди смогут красиво это сделать...  в конкурсе, в танце, или  вы дадите  ему статус великого опаздуна, вручите ему медаль, как  оперативному поздравителю, и  дадите слово..   кто знает  как  вы  эту ситуацию видите..

----------


## himmelinka

Здравствуйте!!! Чукотка в моем лице тоже с вами..я сценарист..но помогаю многим, кто жаждет чего-то нового..не люблю чересчур уж шаблонные свадьбы, юбилеи, но, к сожалению, такого добра у нас много...а у вас так много идей, просто замечательно! рада буду подкинуть что-то своё..

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Тасья, спасибо за ваши разъяснения! 


> Светлан, если сложный для вас заказ и так много вопросов возникает, то может быть еще рано за них браться?


 Может и рано, но как-то же надо учиться)) А для проведения корейских мероприятий и опыт нужен "корейский". А вопросов еще много и очень много, потому и пришла на этот форум, чтобы учиться у более опытных людей. Спасибо вам за подсказки, большое))

----------


## Светлана Шафаренко

> тоже с вами..я сценарист..но помогаю многим, кто жаждет чего-то нового..не люблю чересчур уж шаблонные свадьбы, юбилеи, но, к сожалению, такого добра у нас много...а у вас так много идей, просто замечательно! рада буду подкинуть что-то своё..


Аня, почаще заглядывай на форум, общайся... Одна голова с идеями - хорошо, а много лучше . И друзей найдешь, и праздники станут ярче. Здесь есть чему поучиться.

----------


## himmelinka

спасибо, уже начала помогать..

----------


## Елена Ширшина

Привет всем новичкам!!! Распалагайтесь, общайтесь и получайте массу удовольствия от этого!!!
Все сначала попав сюда начинают жадно копать залежи, отыскивать золотые для себя зёрнышки. Но со временем вы будете приходить сюда  к друзьям и за общением. Не пропадайте, не обижайтесь на критику, прислушивайтесь и приглядывайтесь и этот форум станет для вас родным!!!

----------


## Котяра

Ух ты! Дальний Восток распространяется до Казахстана. Здорово!

----------


## цета

> Ух ты! Дальний Восток распространяется до Казахстана. Здорово!


 Ну да, мы такие: живучие и неунывающие, рады очень землякам и всем, кто желает общения! :Smile3:

----------


## Анна Седых

Всем привет!!! Я из города Южно-Сахалинск!!!  о. Сахалин!!! И земляков здесь вижу!!! Выше много вопросов про корейские мероприятия!!! Я по началу их брала и они даже как-то потянулись вереницей, а теперь я все чаще от них вежливо отказываюсь очень тяжко и не благодарно работать на их мероприятиях...

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> Всем привет!!! Я из города Южно-Сахалинск!!! о. Сахалин!!! И земляков здесь вижу!!! Выше много вопросов про корейские мероприятия!!! Я по началу их брала и они даже как-то потянулись вереницей, а теперь я все чаще от них вежливо отказываюсь очень тяжко и не благодарно работать на их мероприятиях...


Привет)) Анна, проходите, располагайтесь,  общайтесь и форум станет для вас замечательным домиком!

----------


## Котяра

http://forums.drom.ru/garazh/t1151889349.html
Давно хотели собраться, вот повод, может получится

----------


## Тасья

> http://forums.drom.ru/garazh/t1151889349.html
> Давно хотели собраться, вот повод, может получится


В Лесозаводске встреча ведущих пройдет с 13-14 августа..
в списках 26 человек, с разных направлений и из Хабаровска тож едут..
 С расселением не  все гладко, Принять могут до 30 чел, остальные  с палатками, или  в машинах... , т.е. осталось всего 4 места (цена 5000 руб, проживание и питание)

----------


## Александрия

http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=512
Приглашаем весь Дальний не особо дальний Восток на встречу ведущих на Байкале!!!Ждем всех, и рады всем!!!

----------


## semsa

> Всем привет!!! Я из города Южно-Сахалинск!!!  о. Сахалин!!! И земляков здесь вижу!!! Выше много вопросов про корейские мероприятия!!! Я по началу их брала и они даже как-то потянулись вереницей, а теперь я все чаще от них вежливо отказываюсь очень тяжко и не благодарно работать на их мероприятиях...


Аня поддерживаю я тоже брался но после того как провел одну свадьбу где больше половины было корецев сказал хватит не моё. У них свой нам не понятный менталитет.

----------


## Тасья

> http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=512
> Приглашаем весь Дальний не особо дальний Восток на встречу ведущих на Байкале!!!Ждем всех, и рады всем!!!


Ох красотаа, на Байкале тоооо!!!   
У меня у одной чувство, что хочется везде побывать?

----------


## Александрия

> Ох красотаа, на Байкале тоооо!!!   
> У меня у одной чувство, что хочется везде побывать?


Дорогая, ну хоть наконец встретимся в реале, на обнимаемся!!!Приезжай!!!

----------


## Тасья

> Дорогая, ну хоть наконец встретимся в реале, на обнимаемся!!!Приезжай!!!


Ох маняяят меня эти  девчооонкиии!!!....    
подумаю конечно, обещать пока  ничего не берусь...

----------


## ОльгаМашина

Добрый день. +1 с Южно-Сахалинска. очень-очень начинающий.

----------


## Pro.prazdnik

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Лучегорск ( на трассе М60 (хотя сейчас переименовали в 36... какую-то) 250 км. от Хабаровска, 500 км. до Владивостока)! Так хочется реальных встреч с форумчанами!

----------


## Всегда всем весело

> Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Лучегорск ( на трассе М60 (хотя сейчас переименовали в 36... какую-то) 250 км. от Хабаровска, 500 км. до Владивостока)! Так хочется реальных встреч с форумчанами!


Добрый вечер! Добро пожаловать! Располагайтесь, общайтесь, здесь рады всем!

----------


## Куликова Ольга

> Так приятно встретить земляков. На форуме недавно, но действительно заметно что нас дальневосточников не много. Я получается живу между Вашими большими городами (почти посередине) курорт Шмаковка.


Наслышаны про ваш курортный городок, у нас многие туда ездят лечиться и отдыхать.

----------


## Куликова Ольга

Я тоже с Дальнего Востока, Амурской области п. Магдагачи. Официально тамадейством занимаюсь сравнительно недавно. Как то попробовала, понравилось, затянула. Очень рада знакомству! К встрече в реале отношусь очень положительно!

----------


## ольга топ

Привет всем. На связи г.Артем. Меня зовут Ольга. Очень рада со всеми познакомиться.

----------


## ольга топ

да... давненько сюда ни кто не захаживал

----------


## Всегда всем весело

Привет, Артем! Спасск приветствует) Мы все здесь, рядом, но и сюда заглядываем по мере сил и возможностей!

----------


## Инесса Мур

Девочки и мальчики!!! Всех приветствую. Я из Владивостока. Стучусь в вашу дверь, примите меня в свою семью. Зашла на сайт и нарадоваться не могу, как много интересных людей и креативных идей. Надеюсь на теплое общение.

----------


## Котяра

Велкам, Инесса, Преображение с вами

----------

Инесса Мур (15.05.2016)

----------


## Инесса Мур

Всем привет! Рада живому человеку и приветствию! Надеюсь, все проснутся после зимней спячки и начнут общаться!))) :Yes4:

----------


## ипполитовна

здравствуйте всем. Меня зовут Наталья. Я из Южно-Курильска. На форуме "пасусь" уже несколько месяцев, но еще далеко не все прочла. Далеко не во всем разобралась. Живу в военном городке - людей мало, но праздники каждый год никто не отменял. Сижу, думаю как провести в этом году 1 июня для наших детишек. в позапрошлом году праздник на весь день делали: заезд велосипедистов, конкурс кошек, развлекательная программа, игры, конкурсы, угощали детей вкусняшками с чаем, насыщенная была программа и завершалось все пионерским большим костром.  В прошлом году делали две команды пиратов и бегали с детьми по городку - выполняли всякие задания, тоже потом угощения, костер. Музыка на весь день. Голову сломала , что делать в этом году и времени осталось мало.  Может поможете?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> На форуме "пасусь" уже несколько месяцев, но еще далеко не все прочла.


 :Taunt:  Наталья, я на форуме уже почти шесть лет (ежедневно!). О том, чтобы всё прочесть, и не мечтаю. Конца и края не видно.)) Шутка ли -  9 тысяч 874 тем!
Так что, лучше включайтесь в беседу и общение с форумчанами. Прочитали что-то и тут же написали, прочитали-написали... Глядишь, и доступ появится в закрытые разделы, в которых богатство - несметное количество!




> Сижу, думаю как провести в этом году 1 июня для наших детишек. в позапрошлом году праздник на весь день делали: заезд велосипедистов, конкурс кошек, развлекательная программа, игры, конкурсы, угощали детей вкусняшками с чаем, насыщенная была программа и завершалось все пионерским большим костром. В прошлом году делали две команды пиратов и бегали с детьми по городку - выполняли всякие задания, тоже потом угощения, костер. Музыка на весь день. Голову сломала , что делать в этом году и времени осталось мало. Может поможете?


Наташа, хоть я и не с Дальнего Востока, но помочь могу. :Grin: 

Посмотрите темы (в разных разделах форума):
1. День защиты детей.
2. 1 июня-День защиты детей
3. Летние праздники и развлечения
4. Летние физкультурные праздники

----------

ипполитовна (15.05.2016)

----------


## ипполитовна

спасибо большое. Я верю, что мне пригодится. Завтра на работе все это читать буду.  :Tender:

----------


## Инесса Мур

Ипполитовна, радостно на душе от пополнения в наших рядах!!!

----------


## Марья2509

Здравствуйте! Я из Хабаровска! Начинающая ведущая! Скоро первый юбилей предстоит!

----------


## lastenna

Всем здравствуйте, я из Благовещенска, давайте общаться!!!!

----------

